# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Što se dešava.....

## Noa

Evo da vas pitam, nije neka preozbiljna tema, ali da podjelim i ovo s vama: dakle kako sam sada solo s maleckim, ti u tamo izadjem van. U svakom slučaju naravno da upoznajem frajere i sve to što sam zadnji put prošla prije braka, dakle prije jedno 7-8 godina. E sad čini mi se da su skroz nova pravila igre...svi ti frajeri su nekako neozbiljni, čini mi se da je sve nekakva igra,  a najviše ih ima  koji imaju partnera ali eto, bože moj što nebi...sva sreća, ostaje sve na razgovoru, ali moram priznati da sam ostala malo ˝ paf˝   :Rolling Eyes:  od svih tih ˝falših uleta! ˝˝Da li se starno sve promijenilo ili sam ja naletila na par krivih?!

----------


## Deaedi

Ne znam sta da ti kazem, osim da ne mogu zamisliti da bi opet morala prolaziti kroz to neko razdoblje hodanja i udvaranja. :/

----------


## sorciere

nit se promijenilo, nit si naletila na krive   :Laughing:  

takvi tipovi imaju "njuh" za mame koje su same (došlo mi svojevremeno da kupim onu muhomlatilicu, il da hodam s raidom u rukama   :Laughing:  )... nakon nekog vremena se situacija smiri   :Wink:

----------


## maria71

i moja mama veli da  su nju isto svakavi pacijenti opsjedali kad se friško rastala


72 godine prošlog stoljeća

----------


## stray_cat

ja definitivno imam osjecaj da se zivot sveo na instant sex (bar to sto vidim oko mene)

ljudi ulecu u veze i zajednicki zivot cim se upoznaju, sve nekako ide super brzo, bez obzira na to da li je u vezu ulaze sa djecom iz prehodnih veza (ok, ja sam u nl ali cini mi se da se i hr krece u tom smjeru)

definitvno je nestala naivnost i sve je nekako okrutnije i direktnije

----------


## Noa

Ma razumijem direktnije, okrutnije, ajde, ja sam prilično direktna i to mi je ok, ali...što je s tim frajerima, što si umišljaju?! Nema veza...čekam pravog ako naleti...a i bivši mi se činio super pravi, pa gle kako je ispalo   :Rolling Eyes:  . Kad pomislim kako sam samo mogla toliko faliti...gdje su mi bile oči i uši...a štao ću, tako je to ....drugi puta ću pametnije!   :Grin:

----------


## samamama

ja mislim da si samo naletila na par krivih  :Smile: 

ja se vidjam sa jednim rastavljenim tatom i super mi je   :Grin:  Pocelo je kao instant sex ( na moju inicijativu :D ) a sada se krece prema necem malo ozbiljnijem.. Salim se pa kazem, ako mi krenemo zajedno, odmah u startu imamo troje djece, moju i njegovu  :Smile:  

inace, ja nisam primjetila da se nesto vidno promjenilo od razdoblja prije braka... koje nije bilo ni tako davno doduse...svega 2 godine.. ili ja mozda spadam u tu skupinu, sve na brzaka., ukljucujci brak   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Audrey

Meni se moja frendica požalila kad se rastala kao da je obukla majicu s natpisom 'Oženjeni navalite!'. I to da je dobivala 'nemoralne ponude' od ljudi koji su joj kolege, od prijatelja svog tate  :shock: , od muža jedne prijateljice...
A nedavno mi je tetka ispričala da joj se nudio muškarac za kojeg je mislila da joj je prijatelj (oženjen, naravno), i da se jako uvrijedio kad ga je odbila, toliko da je on nju izvrijeđao da što si ona misli, trebala bi biti sretna što je itko hoće jer ne trga se baš puno njih za raspuštenice u godinama.

Zašto su tim muškarcima raspuštenice privlačnije od neudatih žena? Od jednog muškog sam čula teoriju da su raspuštenice u braku navikle 'dobivati redovito' pa da ih nakon rastave pukne apstinencijska kriza i prihvate prvog koji se ponudi. Uz to, imaju manje kriterije i zahtjeve od neudatih, a u braku su se opekle i ne žuri im se udavati opet.
Netko bi im trebao reći da ne nose svjetsko blago među nogama... i da već jednom odrastu.

----------


## Noa

Isuse tih idiotskih teorija.......čuj gle dobivala u braku,  E pa baš nisam, zato sam se i rastala...a vidim ja da tu nema pameti. Možeš naletiti na super komada koji će se zaljubiti u tebe i s klincem i bez, a oni koji razmišljaju da te žele jel..., ti bi to učinili svejedno...

----------


## stray_cat

pa ozenjeni ne nateravaju samo razvedene zene, uvaljuju se svima

ja ne znam ni jednog od svojih bivsih (svi su vecinom ozenjeni) koji ne varaju zenu, nude se i meni i svima

ista je stvar sa frendovima

objasnjenje je otprilike da im je zena konzervativna, da im je sex u banani i da njemu (gospodaru svemira) treba vise od onog sto ona pruza. kad im velis da bi im se zena skroz drugacije ponasala da su oni nestou krevetu onda se vrijedjaju (jer si se dirnula u njegov libido i neosporno umjece u krevetu)

pri tom im ne pada na pamet napustiti svoju stalu cistacicu, kuharicu, peglacicu, cuvateljicu djece, placacicu racuna, nego cisto da ubiju vrijeme dok im zakonita po doma spada s nogu od rintanja i pretvara se u debelu kokos koja samo nesto predbacuje

(smajlic na bljuvanje)

----------


## ana.m

Ne znam kako je sada ali ja sam na ovakve majmune nerijetko naletavala prije braka, dok sam još "tražila".
I nisam mogla vjerovati da bi svi htjeli samo jedno, a bilo je to prije 8 godina.
Sjećam se jednog tipa, bio je jako simpa, sve 5, ALI...taj je imao curu negdje u Koprivnici koja je kao trebala doći živjeti u Zagreb, pa je on meni rekao ako ona dođe živjeti u Zagreb, da ništa od nas, a ako ne dođe, da će ju ostaviti i biti sa mnom.  :shock: ....   :Laughing:  . 
O oženjenima da ne govorim. Fuj! A o želji muških za seksom za jednu noć nemam komentara! 
I onda kad sam pomislila da ću ja jednsotavno ostati sama, pitajući se gdje to rastu normalni muškarci, upoznala sam MM...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Trina

> ja ne znam ni jednog od svojih bivsih (svi su vecinom ozenjeni) koji ne varaju zenu, nude se i meni i svima
> 
> ista je stvar sa frendovima
> 
> objasnjenje je otprilike da im je zena konzervativna, da im je sex u banani i da njemu (gospodaru svemira) treba vise od onog sto ona pruza. kad im velis da bi im se zena skroz drugacije ponasala da su oni nestou krevetu onda se vrijedjaju (jer si se dirnula u njegov libido i neosporno umjece u krevetu)
> 
> pri tom im ne pada na pamet napustiti svoju stalu cistacicu, kuharicu, peglacicu, cuvateljicu djece, placacicu racuna, nego cisto da ubiju vrijeme dok im zakonita po doma spada s nogu od rintanja i pretvara se u debelu kokos koja samo nesto predbacuje
> 
> (smajlic na bljuvanje)


Sjećam se dok sam još izlazila vani da su najjnapaljeniji bili oženjeni.I bila mi je sasvim normalna stvar da kad vidim oženjenog da je taj u potrazi za ženskom.I sad poznajem jako malo oženjenih koji ne varaju.To su redom oni koji ne izlaze nikud bez žene,znači uopće se ne dovode u napast.

----------


## Mukica

> Meni se moja frendica požalila kad se rastala kao da je obukla majicu s natpisom 'Oženjeni navalite!'. I to da je dobivala 'nemoralne ponude' od ljudi koji su joj kolege, od prijatelja svog tate  :shock: , od muža jedne prijateljice...


pa ja ne znam - kaj je misla, da ce, s takvom majicom, dobivat moralne ponude   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:  

kad obuces tak nesto onda budi pripravan, a nemoj se cudit i zalit

----------


## ana.m

Pa nije fakat obukla kajcu s takvim natpisom, već kaže da je tako izgledalo.
Kaj ne?

----------


## Tata!

uh tema za poludit!

e sad bi trebalo ubacit onu parafrazu "žene su s venere muškarci s marsa", pa još i onaj stereotip "žene su suptilne i žive za osjećaje i pažnju, a muškarci asketi emocija, živući racionalci po diktatu svog nagona" - pa mada ima i u toj izjavi dosta istine ipak je to samo stereotip i jedan grubi kroki... a naravno da nije sve kao u srcedrapaljnim filmovima kako to zamišljaju žene, a niti u onim machoidnim kako to priželjkuju muškarci... ali bi nam svakako moglo biti bitno kvalitetnije u partnerskom životu, kad bi osvještenost i senzibilitet za suprotni spol bila na visokoj razini, globalno bitno višoj nego danas... 

naravno to je samo teza potekla iz moje idealizmom natopljene utopističke misli, jer možda je ipak u stvarnosti moguće jedino ovakvo postojeće stanje, da su oženjeni muškarci hedonistički, nezasitni prasci koji će olako iskakat iz gaćica u gaćice, tretirajući doma svoje žene kao dobrodošle domaćice, spremačice i odgajateljice svoje djece i nikako se pritom ne odrićujući tog komfora kod kuće, kako je to vrlo zanimljivo i rekao bih prilično istinito primjetila stray_cat!

e sad, da li je rješenje nakon nekog vremena iliti kad-tad raskrinkati "nitkova" i pokazat mu put iz kuće, pa svoj život hrabro i neovisno nastaviti sami, ili je rješenje osvještavati konstantno partnera o svojim željama i potrebama, ne bi li shvatio da niste tek samozalijevajući fikus u kući, nego vrlo kompleksno biće sa osjećajima, dušom i izrazito senzibilnom naravi?!

Poznata mi je problematika "žena domaćica - suprug razvratnik", pa iako se sve češće javlja i obrnuta situacija uloga, ipak je još uvijek ta druga u manjini. Imam nekolicinu poznanika koji tako funkcioniraju zasićeni osjećajem supruga i jedne žene, ali mi se nekako čini da su oni s tom pretpostavkom i potencijalnom željom razvitka situacije startali od samog početka ulaska u brak. Pa tako brak nisu niti oplemenjivali i izgrađivali u onom emotivnom pogledu, niti zalijevali poklanjanjem pažnje, nego našli utjehu od zasitnosti u bespuću preljubništva. E sad tu počinjemo razlikovat kvalitetu od kvantitete, a i zapitamo se konačno nad onim istinskim potrebama ljudi i pitamo se jesmo li uistinu životno određeni kao monogamni, da li nam je to doista genetikom urođeno ili to moramo kroz život naučiti biti, ili jednostavno odabiremo u jednom trenutku života jednu od dviju opcija - biti vjeran ili ne biti?!? 

Teško mi je povjerovati da su danas vjernost i poštovanje uvažene vrijednosti, više su mi vrsta u izumiranju, a upravo od toga počinje sva rasprava ove teme - od raskrinkavanja uzroka, a ne potom iščuđavanjem nad time dobivenim posljedicama u društvu!

----------


## Mukica

> Pa nije fakat obukla kajcu s takvim natpisom, već kaže da je tako izgledalo.


ahaaaaaaa
sorry   :Embarassed:  
nisam pazljivo citala

----------


## pomikaki

> nit se promijenilo, nit si naletila na krive   
> 
> takvi tipovi imaju "njuh" za mame koje su same (došlo mi svojevremeno da kupim onu muhomlatilicu, il da hodam s raidom u rukama   )... nakon nekog vremena se situacija smiri


Točno to sam ja mislila već dok sam čitala prvi post.

Meni se počelo događati da su mi uletali takvi dok je mm radio malo dalje pa je često da ne putuje ostajao kod svojih. Skužili stari i zagorjeli po selu da ja mačka često budem sama doma. Da vidiš direktnih ponuda! Jedan mi je ravno u facu rekao da on ima obitelj i to mu je svetinja, ali da bih ja mogla malo probati kako su stariji iskusniji. Drugi me zove da dođem na kavu a kad ga pozdravim pred ženom i sinom ne zna kud bi... 

Sori Tata!, vjerujem da nisu svi takvi, pa poznajem i one za koje vjerujem da ne bi nikad nešto takvo izveli, ali nemoj nas ipak potezati za jezik, jer da ima primjeraka - ima...

Noa, vjerujem da ti takvi likovi dižu tlak ali to je za ignorirati ili glatko odbrusiti... ali nemoj razviti mržnju prema kompletnom muškom rodu, oni najbolji su nažalost najteže primjetljivi.

----------


## maria71

To je zato jer su odgojeni da je činjenica da imaju gnjurac nešto što ih lansira na Olimp.


On je muško  !!!!!  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  


DA ,i ?

ja ga nemam, pa mi je super.

----------


## Tata!

Totalno krivo razmišljanje Maria71, 
vjerujem da je samo nespretni iskaz u silini izazvane frustracije nekim pojedincima.. naravno da nema tu ključnu ulogu nikakav "gnjurac", niti nosi tu jakost samopouzdanja da bi se radi toga pojedinci toliko samoisticali i lansirali u nedodirljivost Olimpa, a kamoli cijeli muški rod... vjerujem ček štoviše da su vaše "ponornice" daleko bitno više na cijeni, ako ćemo tako simbolički sudit, ako ni zbog čega drugog, a onda definitivno zato jer su ipak raritetne one do kojih je baš tako lako i bez muke doći, za razliku od obrnute situacije! 

Prema tome ne precjenjujmo "gnjurce", nego se bacimo na srž problema.. odgoj - da, patrijalhalni - da, ali sve to nekad davno imalo ulogu... odavno je iščezlo glorificiranje muškarca jedino iz tradicije patrijarhata, pa čak i na kršu i kamenu!

Treba biti realniji i prizemniji i iskreno priznati da koliko god se ti mužjaci hvalili lovačkim pričama o osvojenim dubinama brojnih "ponornica", ti isti ustvari srž ženskog uma, njene potrebe i istinskog htijenja nisu ni okrznuli, a kamoli dotaknuli i osjetili u punini ženske intime!

Ne misliš li, ipak, da zapravo najviše u tome leži bit problema???

----------


## pomikaki

> Treba biti realniji i prizemniji i iskreno priznati da koliko god se ti mužjaci hvalili lovačkim pričama o osvojenim dubinama brojnih "ponornica", ti isti ustvari srž ženskog uma, njene potrebe i istinskog htijenja nisu ni okrznuli, a kamoli dotaknuli i osjetili u punini ženske intime!
> 
> Ne misliš li, ipak, da zapravo najviše u tome leži bit problema???


Ti to tako lijepo poetski napišeš... ma sve je to ok, ali žena, pa još samohrana majka, osjeća se prilično jadno kad ti takvi uskaču. Najbolje da im kažem da stanu u red jer ne stignem, gužva je kod mene doma...

Dobro, Maria je malo nervozna, što ćeš... lijepo sam ti rekla da je bolje da se pritajiš...  :Grin:

----------


## Tata!

Ma sve mi se čini kao da sam opet ostao neshvaćen...

Ajmo sad zdravoseljački... Dakle muškarcu prizemniku vulgaris domesticusu koji ne vidi dalje od k*, a shvatio je da će ko som uletit u mutnu vodu i namirisao dobru priliku, kod ranjive samohrane majke, da joj se bez obaveza uvuče pod suknju... zapamtite ono ključno "bez obaveza"!!! izgovarajući se pritom blesavo na bezizglednost situacije takvih žena i nemogućnost nalaženja boljih prilika od takvih tobože na pladnju ponuđenih "velikana", treba jednostavno bez pardona jasno i javno, otvoreno i bez dlake na jeziku, sasut u lice što se misli o tome!

To je jedini način edukacije pojedinca, a i zajednice ako se tako globalno i učestalo uhvati navika osvještavanja tih tobože velikih faca - a sitnih duša!

A inače često komuniciranje među partnerima o vlastitim potrebama i interesima, viđanjima nekih stvari u zajednici i odnosu, a ne zatomljavanje u sebe sa pomisli ma valjda će skužit s vremenom sam (jer neće!), vjerojatno je najučinkovitiji i možda jedini način dolaska do punine partnerske pažnje, osvještavanja prema različitostima i stjecanja poštovanja i punine odnosa!

Nadam se da sam razjasnio svoje temeljno mišljenje na tu temu i početke izvorišta sukoba u zajednicama, a pogotovo svoj odrješiti stav prema svim besramnim omalovažavateljima i iskorištavateljima ranjivosti žena unutar samohrane zajednice...

----------


## Tata!

i još jedan prijeko bitan savjet - svi smo mi jedini vladari svoje sudbine, pitanje je samo koliko volje, hrabrosti i odvažnosti imamo u preuzimanju stvari u svoje ruke i borbi za vlastiti egzistencijalizam u opstanku zajednice - pa stoga:

Djevojke, majke, supruge, žene... sve vi u vezama sadašnjim i budućim - o svim iskrslim problemima u partnerskoj zajednici uvijek i najviše PRIČAJTE sa svojim MUŠKIM partnerima, a ne samo sa svojim prijateljicama na kavama, tješeći se tako i umirujući iza kulisa problema okriljem slijepe subjektivne podrške prijateljice, i pritom zataškavajući suočenje u četiri oka s jedinim bitnim subjektom takve rasprave!!!

Neke ljude ne možete mijenjati ni nakon hrpe rasprava i usuglašavanja, ali onda bolje da se o tome uvjerite sami što prije, isto tako brojne sitne nesuglasice koje vremenom mogu šutnjom prerasti u nepremostive frustracije i jazove, možete bezbolno harmonizirati rasplićući svoje jezike i zbacujući kamenje sa srca i oslobađajući knedle u grlima na vrijeme!

----------


## Drimm

> I onda kad sam pomislila da ću ja jednsotavno ostati sama, pitajući se gdje to rastu normalni muškarci, upoznala sam MM...


Također.  :Grin:  
Izgleda da se treba pomiriti s tim da ne postoji nijedan normalan i onda se pojavi.  :Heart:  
Meni nisu uletali oženjeni nikada (ali nisam ni rastavljena i ne bih voljela ni iskusiti), ali je bio jedan koji je rekao da jedva čeka da me upozna sa svojim psom, jedan koji je htio da gradimo jedrilicu (zračnu) i jedan koji me pitao da mu budem jamac za kredit. Sve na prvom spoju.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## stray_cat

evo opet tate da nam prosvjetli kako trebami titrati oko nasih nezamjenjivih muskih jer ako nismo dovoljno leprsave onda nemaju izbora nego *** sa strane.....

postoji i druga strana te teorije, da su "ti" muskarci tako inspirativni u krevetu zene bi zaboravljale na sudje i spremanje i ne bi se mogle otjerat od njega i hodale bi okolo ko da se tjeraju a da ne velim koliko bi vise energije imale kad bi gazda i sam nesto obavio po doma i kad bi se bavio klincima

moje ne bas skromno iskustvo veli da stvarno malo muskih funkcionira kako treba kao inspirativan partner u sexu. oni kaj su za pobjeci glavom bez obzira jer su zivi promasaj najbesramnije se nude jer su tako u banani da moraju agresivno oglasavati da bi nesto naivno i upecali

lako ih je prepoznati, kategorija "prodavaci magle". sve znaju najbolje, u sve se kuze, i uvijek im je u zivotu nacinjena nepravda, u poslu, u braku. neshvaeni potcjenjeni idealni muskarci

brrrrr

----------


## Tata!

Uh Stray, ovo je stvarno žestoki PMS...

Pa kad si tak pametna, sveznajuća i providna, reci ti nama recept kako onda nabasati na Mr.Righta u životu? Ili je tebi toliko osupnutoj razočaranjem u životu i ogorčenom na sav muški rod, s toliko žestokih kritika o nišvrijednosti te spolne populacije, bolje odma tražit Miss.Right!

Pa ne očekuješ valjda od prvog pokupljenog s ceste da je savršeni? Valjda postoji period istraživanja, upoznavanja karaktera čovjeka, komuniciranja s njim, promatranja ponašanja u društvu, da bi shvatila da je pristao tek kao potencijalni partner koji se treba itekako dokazivat još za nešto ozbiljnije. Ili ti to preskačeš? Hop u krevet, pa ako ide ide, nema veze što oko ničega nemamo zajedničku temu, čak ni za razgovor, a kamoli koju zajedničku interesnu zonu ili nedajbože par njih!

Niko ti nije reko da moraš lepršati oko partnera samo zato što je muškarac (koje li notorne gluposti), nego upravo suprotno, upoznati ga što ranije u punom svjetlu da bi zaštitila sama sebe! E sad kad ga pobliže upoznaš, a uvjeravam te da za to nisu dovoljne 3 večernje kave, odlučit ćeš jel gospodin za tebe ili nije. Ako nije zahvališ se na društvu i objasniš da ste različiti ko bik i tratinčica i svak ode na svoju stranu. Ako si usput prije vremena prihvatila njegovog "gnjurca", e dušo, to je kolateralna žrtva tvog načina upoznavanja, tvoj rizik i tvoja nepromišljenost! Ne valja nakon toga kukat i jaukat na sve strane, "on me iskoristio", od sebe radit sveticu, a širit generalno loše glasine o muškarcima... svašta! Ali ako prihvatiš zajednicu nakon inicijalno kvalitetnog upoznavanja potencijalnog partnera, onda ti je kvragu valjda stalo nakon negog vremena i opstat u njoj, a svaka zajednica neminovno prolazi i krize i padove, koji se, zamisli, jako efikasno mogu rješit zdravom i otvorenom komunikacijom! I ako to još nisi shvatila, kad sam se javio sa svojim "prosvjetljenjem", ja sam samo zagovarao tu vrstu otvaranja pred partnerom, u svrhu kvalitenijeg vođenja zajednice, a ne zatomljavanja frustracija u sebe! Partnera moraš naučit živjeti uz sebe, nitko nije rođen sa skenerom tvojih potreba, navika i želja u glavi, al mi se čini da to žene baš ne shvaćaju i radije čekaju trenutak muškog prosvjetljenja, nego da same uzmu stvar u svoje ruke i najbezbolnije otvoreno kažu što im sve smeta, i na taj način uče svoje partnere o sebi. Naravno sistem je obostran i prilično podložan i kompromisima!

Što se tiče seksa i kvalitete partnera u njemu, koliko sam vidio to je neka krilatica koja ti bitnom važnošću stalno titra oko glave, pa ako preko kreveta tražiš idealnog muškarca za život, nije ti baš neko sretno rješenje! 

Vođenje ljubavi je za mene osjećaj potpunog emotivnog i fizičkog sjedinjavanja i samo produžena ruka dobre usklađene i harmonizirane partnerske cjeline u kojoj se kvaliteta vođenja ne mjeri "dužinom" i silinom ritmičkog nabijanja, nego uloženom pažnjom i senzualnošću prema partneru. A tada kad su moždane vijuge nabijene uzbuđenjem od same pomisli na voljenog/nu, doći do krajnjeg zadovoljstva u seksu i nije neka nadnaravna egzibicija rezervirana samo za gurue. Najveća i najbolja uvertira vođenju ljubavi je kompletan partnerski odnos koji stoji iza vas. Inspiracija prilikom vođenja ljubavi je obostrana, i oba partnera jednako nastoje udovoljiti pažnjom i aktivnošću drugome.

Seks je rekreativno ispucavanje nagona i strasti, olakšavanje tjelesne napetosti bez pretjerano visokih emocionalnih zahtjevnosti i sjedinjenosti. Pa mi nije jasno o čemu točno govoriš o seksu ili vođenju ljubavi?! Ali kad već iznosiš poraznu teoriju muškaraca u krevetu, onda trebaš imati na umu da se virtuoznost u seksu postiže najviše inspiracijom partnerom!!! a mogao bih usput spomenuti i što su nama muškima tipične ženske ubojice dobrog osjećaja u krevetu, koje nam libido spuštaju jedva na prag aktivnosti... 
1 - nedostatak samopouzdanja i gotovo konstantna opterećenost vlastitim izgledom kojom totalno kočite vlastitu slobodu i nesputanost, a ako pritajeno i šutite o tome, govor vašeg tijela vas neminovno razotkriva 
2 - fizička neaktivnost i neinicijativnost - dakle prepuštanje muškarcu da vodi sve sam, u čemu se muškarac u jednom trenutku osjeti ko s lutkom na napuhavanje, ko da na tekmi trči od gola do gola bez izjednog igrača na terenu, koji bi podigli napetost i adrenalin zabavnosti na terenu... e sad, vrlo često baš iz takvih situacija protječe i vaša zabluda procjene uspješnosti dobrog ljubavnika, jer mnoge žene kad sude o muškoj neposebnosti, zapravo pritom zaboravljaju bacit analizu na eventualno svoju neinovativnost, neinspirativnost i neaktivnost, a poneke zamisli čak ni ne slute da se to od njih uopće i očekuje... bokte ko da nije damski preuzet inicijativu, bježi se od toga ko vrag od tamjana...
3 - nedostatak duha i avanturizma u istraživanju noviteta... kao i unošenje negativnosti i frustracija u krevet, spominjanje lista obaveza koje vas čekaju za obavit i sl. 

A kategoriju potencijalnih prodavača magle prvom prilikom postavi pred svoj argumentirani stav i raskrinkaj ih pred njima samima - najefikasnije je direktno porazit napuhanka protuoružjem, tražit objašnjenje po čemu je on toliko superiorniji od drugih ili toliko pametniji za rješit neku situaciju bolje od drugog i ono ključno - neka objasni kako! Ako na svaki njegov argument "za" ti imaš kvalitean "protiv" - čemu se zabrinjavati - raskrinkaj ga! kako muškog, tako i ženskog napuhanka...

----------


## stray_cat

> Uh Stray, ovo je stvarno žestoki PMS...


greska, upravo sam pred ovulaciju




> Pa kad si tak pametna, sveznajuća i providna, reci ti nama recept kako onda nabasati na Mr.Righta u životu? Ili je tebi toliko osupnutoj razočaranjem u životu i ogorčenom na sav muški rod, s toliko žestokih kritika o nišvrijednosti te spolne populacije, bolje odma tražit Miss.Right!




svrha zivota nije potraga za idealnim partnerom, svrha je biti na miru sam sa sobom i odmaknuti od sebe sve ljude koji tu ravnotezu zele unistiti (svojom gluboscu, sebicnoscu ili bilo cim drugim)

nisam ja uopce razocarana zivotom, imam stvarno ok partnera, pase mi ko prijatelj, pase mi u krevetu, dobar je ko tata, voli moje zivotinje. ima hrpu mana ali u usporedbi sa ovim prodavacima magle, sexistima i diktatorima stvarno ispada da je Mr Right




> Pa ne očekuješ valjda od prvog pokupljenog s ceste da je savršeni? Valjda postoji period istraživanja, upoznavanja karaktera čovjeka, komuniciranja s njim, promatranja ponašanja u društvu, da bi shvatila da je pristao tek kao potencijalni partner koji se treba itekako dokazivat još za nešto ozbiljnije. Ili ti to preskačeš? Hop u krevet, pa ako ide ide, nema veze što oko ničega nemamo zajedničku temu, čak ni za razgovor, a kamoli koju zajedničku interesnu zonu ili nedajbože par njih!


nemam pojma, daj ti napisi upute korak po korak koj je ispravan nacin upoznavanja novog partnera i nakon koliko upoznavajucih druzenja je prihvatljivo i sigurno potrositi se sa nekim?

po meni dok ne zivis sa nekim ne mozes ga stvarno upoznati, sve dok ne zivite skupa ne mozes stvarno skuziti da vara, da li ce ista raditi po doma i da li ce svoju placu trositi na rezije ili na svoje hobije


ne stignem sad dalje pisati, a moj je zakljucak da ne treba gubiti vrijeme i sebe i svoju energiju na muljatore jer se oni nece promijeniti i sve se svodi na to, da li vi drage moje mozete sa takvom osobom ziviti i trpiti njegovo ponasanje. ako mislite da ce se oni promijeniti u braku, ili kad stignu djeca to nema teorije

----------


## Tata!

> greska, upravo sam pred ovulaciju


heh... a onda mjenjaj lokaciju u "warning; ovulacija"




> nemam pojma, daj ti napisi upute korak po korak koj je ispravan nacin upoznavanja novog partnera i nakon koliko upoznavajucih druzenja je prihvatljivo i sigurno potrositi se sa nekim?


pa nemam te ja namjeru učiti ičemu, niti ikoga ovdje, eventualno iznijeti svoj stav, a "pametan zna čemu služu pojas"... ako ti sama nemaš izgrađene kriterije kad je prihvatljivo "potrošit" se s nekim, nego moraš pitat za recept i uputstvo, pa makar i ironično, onda žali bože rasprave na tu temu, ali sam siguran da ćeš rado, bez obzira na vlastitu krivu procjenu i naivnost, poslije bacat drvlje i kamenje na cijeli muški rod i prozivat ih muljatorima!

Kolko sam skužio Noa je spomenula da su ti tzv. muljatori u parku pucali odmah na prvu loptu - oš neš bangladeš! I da ju je upravo ta direktnost začudila i iznenadila, navevši je na pomisao da su se društvene okolnosti ophođenja promjenile, dakle nisu bili čak ni suptilni patvorci, pa se neko vrijeme ponašali uzorno, milo i pristojno, zavađali, izvodili na večere, nego zdravoseljački odma dali do znanja šta im je na pameti... Koliko sam skužio i oni ostali uletanovići koji su se nadimljali ko purani da su bogom dana sorta ljudi za rastavljene žene, isto nisu obećavali lažno brda i doline nego udrili u sridu interesa... sad na koji način su to izveli govori ponešto o njihovoj kulturi i primitivizmu... a kladim se da svaka pametna i zrela žena zna kako će i šta s takvima i da im neće ostat dužna ni sočnim popratnim komentarom... a sad da će itko svijet iskorijenit takvih - sigurno neće! možete ih jedino vi žene raskrinkat i javno dovesti do zida srama, pa nek si promisle hoće li drugi put izabrat takav nastup...




> po meni dok ne zivis sa nekim ne mozes ga stvarno upoznati, sve dok ne zivite skupa ne mozes stvarno skuziti da vara, da li ce ista raditi po doma i da li ce svoju placu trositi na rezije ili na svoje hobije


pa jasno, al nemoraš čekat brak i dijete da bi s nekim živio, riskiraš par mjeseci podstanarstva u krajnjem slučaju, ako već nema nekih sretnijih okolnosti i upoznaš kako ti partner diše u onim osnovnim životnim momentima i dijeljenju obaveza zajednice... mislim da nema efikasniji način, a izgovaraju se samo oni koji kažu da nemaju prilike za tako nešto... e sad a šta će bit za 5 ili 10 godina hoće li prošvicat, hoće li se iskristalizirat ko pritajeni pedofil, zavoljet muškarce, il se poželjet zaredit, to samo nebo zna, a ponešto i ona ruka koja ga i kako "zalijeva"!

----------


## mama courage

> ovo je stvarno žestoki PMS...


tko o čemu...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## stray_cat

> ovo je stvarno žestoki PMS...
> 			
> 		
> 
> tko o čemu...


pa kad ga to pali   :Razz:

----------


## Tata!

> tko o čemu...





> pa kad ga to pali


eh, tipično žensko zajedljivo kljucanje u nedostatku kvalitetnog argumenta za pametnu debatu... pa ako vam je do pirove pobjede bit zadnji poklopac s hijenovskim smijehom podrške istomišljenika u pozadini - samo se vi veselite... a ja ću se i dalje iskreno nadati da su ipak vrlo rijetke ovdje one koje vođenje ljubavi podvlače nazivnikom "potrošiti se"!!!

----------


## pomikaki

ajde, pa nije baš tema za toliku raspravu... stvari su, mislim prilično jasne.

----------


## Tata!

pa ok, slažem se, istina je da se nema šta puno više dodat na tu temu, pa baš zato i moja gorka reakcija na bezvezno potkljucavanje... pa kom drago kom krivo!

----------


## mama courage

tata!

"ovo je stvarno žestoki PMS... " 

"tipično žensko zajedljivo kljucanje" 

"hijenovskim smijehom podrške istomišljenika "

su uvrede. nitko se tako ne raspravlja na ovom forumu, pa nemoj ni ti.

----------


## Tata!

> nitko se tako ne raspravlja na ovom forumu


hm, nitko?!?!




> evo opet tate da nas prosvjetli





> pa kad ga to pali


aha, vjerojatno sam ove divne "komplimente" doista onda sasvim krivo protumačio, jel?! 

pa ti evo dajem samo par primjera iz ove teme, da ne začinjam sad dalje nepotrebne dubioze izvlačenjem iz nekih žešćih tema, kojim se to sve komplimentima častilo Tatu!, pa bi ti vrlo brzo teza ostala bez argumenata...

bezrazložna i namjerna podjedanja mrzim, nikome se ovdje ne obraćam osobno grubošću i nikoga ovdje svojim mišljenjem osobno ne prozivam i blatim, nego samo donosim generalno svoj sud i stav o nekim stvarima i temama, a uredno me se i učestalo ovako zajedljivo i bezobzirno proziva... stoga koristim svoje forumsko pravo pokazat zube takvima i vratit im istom mjerom! pa ponavljam - kom pravo, kom krivo!

----------


## stray_cat

daj procijat kaj mi pisemo, pa procitaj sebe

jel tebi oko rekao da si hrpa neoslobodjenih spermica? jel ti iko rekao gadosti tipa da su muski u upotrebi jer su jeftiniji od vibratora? 

ti nama dobrohotno nudis svoju pamet i uopce ne dopire do tebe da si protutip onog od cega sve mi bjezimo, sve smo u stanju zivjeti bez da nam pametno musko odredjuje sto je ispravno i sto je pametno

ja sam sigurno tipicno zensko i vrlo sam zadovoljna zbog toga. savrseno je nebitno sto ti kazes ili mislis, ja uzivam biti ja

----------


## mama courage

> stoga koristim svoje forumsko pravo pokazat zube takvima i vratit im istom mjerom! pa ponavljam - kom pravo, kom krivo!


pa u tome je kvaka, da time ne vraćaš samo onima za koje misliš da su tebe uvrijedili, nego i svim drugima, tj. ženama i koje uopće ne učestvuju na ovom topiku niti su ikad ušle u raspravu s tobom.

primjer: ako ja tebi velim da si idiot. onda se to odnosi samo na tebe. ako ti velim da si muški idiot. ili još dodam tipično muški idiot. onda to ipak ima drugo značenje, zar ne ?! govoriš o stereotipima,a obiluješ njima. na nečiji komentar početi odgovor s "žestoki PMS" valjda sve govori. 

da je tebe žena razočarala i da imaš pravo kao osoba biti povrijeđen, to ti nitko neće zamjeriit, al iz tebe izbija tolika negativna energija i gorčina na usudila bih se reći cijeli ženski rod, posebice onaj dio koji s tobom eto slučajno nije jednog te istog mišljenja, da je to ujedno užasno i tužno za pročitati.   :Sad:   ti mene slobodno sad popljuj, kao da vidim da ćeš sad krenuti s paljbom, nećeš zastati na trenutak i pomisliti: hm, možda pak ima istine u ovome što čitam?...  al ja ti ovo najdobronamjernije govorim. s toliko gorčinom kroz svijet ići nije zdravo. ako ništa drugo, zbog tvog djeteta.

----------


## Tata!

> jel tebi oko rekao da si hrpa neoslobodjenih spermica? jel ti iko rekao gadosti tipa da su muski u upotrebi jer su jeftiniji od vibratora?


A ko je tebi tako šta rekao, molim te lijepo? Ako aludiraš na PMS, pa tako si sama sebe prozvala u potpisu? Jel to tebi duhovito? meni je trebalo biti, da je to isto spomenula žena nebi se ni obrcnula, ali očito principjelnosti nisu iste kad se našali tvojom samoprozvanom šalom muški rod!

Ali ću ti samo reći da sam puno stekao dojma kroz tvoju upućenu poruku "da ko sam ja da ti solim kad ćeš se ti potrošit s muškarcem"... naravno da nisam niko i ništa, niti se smatram pozvanim ulazit u tvoju intimu, osobito nakon takvog prostačkog odnosa prema činu vođenja ljubavi, koji bi prema nekim mojim usvojenim načelima trebao biti izraz duboke intime i iskrene ljubavi i poštovanja! a onda se čudom poslije čudite kad vas takvima ti isti muškarci doživljavaju - za potrošnju... očito im pojedinci ženskog roda daju materijala i nažalost stvaraju takvu uopćenu klimu u društvu da je seks postao element za svakodnevnu razbibrigu i potrošnju, a ne za produbljivanje intime i povjerenja među parovima jedne zajednice! Da bi se općedruštvena klima pristupa seksu toliko promjenila potrebne su obje strane za prihvaćanje novih uvjeta funkcioniranja, a nažalost evidentno je da znakovite promjene postoje, dakle svakako su obje strane bile voljne prihvatit uvjete i pravila novog "ponašanja"!





> da je tebe žena razočarala i da imaš pravo kao osoba biti povrijeđen, to ti nitko neće zamjeriit, al iz tebe izbija tolika negativna energija i gorčina na usudila bih se reći cijeli ženski rod





> s toliko gorčinom kroz svijet ići nije zdravo. ako ništa drugo, zbog tvog djeteta.


Ma daj koje floskule, pa ja se ovdje borim cijelo vrijeme sa vašim ženskim stereotipima i cijelom plejadom negativnog prozivanja svog muškog roda i bezrezervne podrške na bazi čiste spolne diskriminacije i omalovažavanja. 

Drugo, dijete mi nemoj dirati, niti dirati u prozivanje mog odnosa i odgoja prema njemu i inputiranja tu nekih negativnosti! Ja uopće ne mrzim žene, dapače vrlo ih volim kao nježne pripadnice drugog spola... i jednako poštujem i kao poznanicu, kao prijateljicu, kolegicu i partnericu, a cijenim ih na prvom mjestu kao osobe suptilne nutrine, usudio bih se reći kompleksnije i emotivnije prirode uma od muškoga... a ono jedino što u stvari ovdje mrzim nije uopće žena ili nedajbože egzistiranje iste, nego učestalo i konstantno pljuvanje po muškima! i jedino na to reagiram, a kao autohtoni pripadnik tog istog spola zatečen u nepravdi takvog izražavanja! 

svojim stavovima vas upravo pokušavam naučiti promišljati i o drugoj strani, a ne samo gledištu s aspekta ženske strane uma i slijepog držanja ženske solidarnosti... nikome ne pametujem, niti solim pamet, nego samo širim toleranciju i senzibilitet za spolnu različitost, širim horizont razumijevanja za drugačija stajališta i prirodu razmišljanja muškaraca od žena... al vi to nikako ne shvatiti i prihvatiti da smo različiti i da je upravo u tome ta čudesna čar, a ne životna golgota!

I uhvatila si se tu elaboriranja o prozivanju PMS-a, a to je čisto copy-pastanje samopostavljenog potpisa dotične forumašice - pročitaj slobodno! Meni osobno djeluje kao upozorenje "čuvaj se, oštar pas" al možda samo zato, jer sam muško i logično iz iskustva znajući što PMS izaziva u žena! Pa ako se netko samo našalio sa svojim potpisom, čemu se tome gleda tako oštro kad ga drugi jednako tako s dozom duhovitosti pokuša provuć??? 

..i pitam se hoćeš li i ti sad zastat nad mojim riječima i pomislit "možda pak ima istine u ovome što nam čovjek govori"?!

----------


## Metvica

> Ja uopće ne mrzim žene, dapače vrlo ih volim kao nježne pripadnice drugog spola...  a cijenim ih na prvom mjestu kao osobe suptilne nutrine


Tata, ideš u stereotip.
Mnoge od nas uopće nisu nježne niti suptilne ili im barem ide na živce kad ih se (samo) takvima doživljava.
jel to znači da nas takve ne voliš i ne cijeniš?




> svojim stavovima vas upravo *pokušavam naučiti promišljati* i o drugoj strani... *nikome ne pametujem*, niti solim pamet, nego samo širim toleranciju i senzibilitet za spolnu različitost, *širim horizont razumijevanja za drugačija stajališta* i prirodu razmišljanja muškaraca od žena... *al vi to nikako ne shvatiti* i prihvatiti da smo različiti i da je upravo u tome ta čudesna čar, a ne životna golgota!


meni djeluješ vrlo kontradiktorno: 
nekoga tko me želi "naučiti promišljati", nije mu neugodno da mi to izjavi, te se čudi što ja "nikako da shvatim" zasigurno ću doživjeti kao osobu koja pametuje
a pritom "širi horizont razumijevanja za drugačija stajališta"  :? 

Ovo je bilo o načinu. 
Što se samog sadržaja tiče, bitno smo manje različiti nego što tvrdiš svojim poetskim izričajima. Dokazano da su muškarci i žene u međusobno bitno sličniji nego što su različiti unutar svoje spolne skupine.
Evo da i ja tebe nešto "pokušam naučiti"   :Wink:

----------


## mama courage

metvica je to tako divno napisala, i puno staloženije nego što bih ja   :Laughing:  zato bih je samo potpisala   :Heart:  zna se, ženska solidarnost.   :Grin:

----------


## Tata!

> Mnoge od nas uopće nisu nježne niti suptilne


ah bože picajzliranja oko svake riječi i izraza.. pa naravno da nisam disertirao temu "žena" nego samo dao jedan kratki saže, koji se ne odnosi nužno na svaku pojedinku te spolne skupine, trebala bi to i sama kužit s tolikom znanstvenom podlogom? neznam jesi li ti osobno suptilna, očito nisi čim se toliko buniš, ali ja sam barem susretao u životu bitno češće osobinu suptilnosti kod žena nego muškaraca, pa iz toga i proizlazi moje osobno mišljenje i stav... btw. mea culpa ako sam time u znanstvenom pogledu zastranio!

naravno da ne cijenim sve ženske osobe samo zaslugom te činjenice što su žene, pametnom jasno ko sunce! u svakom žitu ima kukolja, kao i u svakom društvu i zajednici loših i dobrih ljudi, iskusnih i naivnih, pametnih i razboritih i onih koji to nisu... a mislim da ti je jasno da se sud o osobnom poštovanju neke osobe temelji na poznavanju iste i karakteru kojim odiše, a ja sam ti svojom kratkom tezom da nemam predrasude spram žena, samo kontrirao jednoj netočnoj izjavi i dao jasno do znanja da ja žene nipošto ne mrzim, i da razočaranje u jednu ne znači razboritom čovjeku generalno potapljanje povjerenja u sve ostale, kao što me se ovdje prozvalo! Čak mi nisu ni jasni argumenti kojom je forumašica to tako jasno i važno dijagnosticirala?!

Površnosti me smetaju, kao i izvlačenje iz konteksta, a najviše podmetanje neistina i laži! Pa ako me netko nije shvatio radije neka pita za pojašnjenje nego se izleće tako niskim pogrdnim i osobno uvredljivim stavovima!




> Dokazano da su muškarci i žene u međusobno bitno sličniji nego što su različiti unutar svoje spolne skupine.


hvala, na znanstvenoj tezi, nadam se da će je mnogi pročitati... dakle ona teza Žene s Venere, muškarci s Marsa koja tako dobro opisuje različitosti među spolovima sad nam fino pada u vodu! baš lijepo...

----------


## anchie76

Citam vas   :Grin:

----------


## fegusti

sasvim pouzdano znam da ima žena koje su spremne nuditi se i nametati jednako kao i muškarci iz prvog posta. (istina, manje ih je)

----------


## pomikaki

to je sve sasvim normalno...

----------


## tibica

> Evo da vas pitam, nije neka preozbiljna tema, ali da podjelim i ovo s vama: dakle kako sam sada solo s maleckim, ti u tamo izadjem van. U svakom slučaju naravno da upoznajem frajere i sve to što sam zadnji put prošla prije braka, dakle prije jedno 7-8 godina. E sad čini mi se da su skroz nova pravila igre...svi ti frajeri su nekako neozbiljni, čini mi se da je sve nekakva igra,  a najviše ih ima  koji imaju partnera ali eto, bože moj što nebi...sva sreća, ostaje sve na razgovoru, ali moram priznati da sam ostala malo ˝ paf˝   od svih tih ˝falših uleta! ˝˝Da li se starno sve promijenilo ili sam ja naletila na par krivih?!


Meni se čini da ti to krivo shvaćaš.   :Grin:  
Ti što kažu da bi, žele, nude se...najčešće se sakriju u mišju rupu ako dobiju potvrdan odgovor.
Možda ih sad više primjećuješ jer si prije bila zaljubljena, zaokupljena drugim stvarima, totalno neosjetljiva na te neke glupe poglede i ulete. 
Sada ih primjećuješ jer si slobodna pa je to valjda automatski.   :Smile:  
Šalu na stranu... Ja recimo doživljavam te neke ulete od kad sam se vratila na posao i uopće me ne smetaju. Koristim ih da mi malo nabildaju ego nagon godine dana u kući, papica, pelena, uspavljivanja i postporođajnih kilograma. Kad nakon nekog vremena skuže da nema smisla...odustanu.   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

meni isto uleti i flertovi, dok su u granicama pristojnosti, ne smetaju, i također pogoduju mom ženskom egu   :Grin:  . 
Ali istina, bilo ih je i par (gore navedenih) koji su mi malo zasmetali... no i dalje ne vidim to kao jako velik problem. Da sam samohrana majka, vjerujem da bi me smetalo i više, ali i opet bih zanemarila i išla dalje. Ne mogu se živcirati zbog svake budale.

----------


## Tata!

> Ne mogu se živcirati zbog svake budale.


pa jasno! tako i treba... najgori su oni kojima sirovinska taština i napuhani ego ne dozvoljavaju bit odbijeni, e takvi onda znaju bit itekako vulgarni i neugodni...

slažem se i sa fegusti da i sve više žena primjenjuje odnosno prihvaća takav avanturistički pristup prema muškarcima... tako da nam se scena međudruštvenih odnosa neminovno sve više liberizira... a svako uvijek ima izbora zadržat nivo svojih kriterija, principjelnosti i dostojanstva!

----------


## tibica

Dok sam bila mlađa i izlazila puno češće nije mi nikad bilo neugodno zbog takvih "napasnika". Stvarno sam ih se znala bez problema riješiti i bez nekih svađa, rasprava i vulgarnosti. 
Jednom sam izašla s MM-ovim društvom (nas dvoje smo tek počeli hodati), on je trebao doći malo kasnije. U jednom trenutku smo se našle nas 6 cura na plesnom podiju i prišao mi je stari poznanik mrtav pijan i počeo me "maltretirati". A cure sve u šoku me pitaju "Ajme, što ćeš sad? Kad će ti doći M.?" Kao da me treba spasiti.   :Laughing:   Naravno da sam ga se riješila u roku 7 sekundi. Ne razumijem te cure/žene koje ne znaju (ili ne žele  :/ ) dati jasno do znanja: NE ZANIMAŠ ME!!! i riješiti se tipa.
A ako je budala stvarno pijana zovem najprije njegove trijeznije prijatelje (ako ih ima), a onda izbacivače.   :Grin:

----------


## tibica

A definitivno se slažem da nisu samo muškarci "napasni". Ima puuuuuuuno žena koje se isto tako (ili možda i gore) ponašaju. Što je meni kao ženi jako ružno za vidjeti.

----------


## Tata!

> Što je meni kao ženi jako ružno za vidjeti.


uh, nemoj se ovdje tak javno razotkrivati, jer će te još oprat da si suptilna, :shock: a to ti znaš, zamisli, "ne priliči" baš ženama...  :Nope:   tc, tc, tc   :Laughing:

----------


## tibica

To me jako brine, tko će što o meni misliti.    :Rolling Eyes:  
Neka mi netko kaže da je lijepo vidjeti ženu kako se otvoreno i bez srama upucava tipu za šankom, u parku ili bilo gdje drugdje...   :Razz:  
Ne kažem da nisam to radila kad sam bila "mulica", ali sada kad vidim svoju sestru da to radi, najrađe bi ju preko koljena pa šibom   :Grin:  .

----------


## tibica

OT Tata!, ti si meni super.

----------


## rinama

> objasnjenje je otprilike da im je zena konzervativna, da im je sex u banani i da njemu (gospodaru svemira) treba vise od onog sto ona pruza. kad im velis da bi im se zena skroz drugacije ponasala da su oni nestou krevetu onda se vrijedjaju (jer si se dirnula u njegov libido i neosporno umjece u krevetu)
> 
> pri tom im ne pada na pamet napustiti svoju stalu cistacicu, kuharicu, peglacicu, cuvateljicu djece, placacicu racuna, nego cisto da ubiju vrijeme dok im zakonita po doma spada s nogu od rintanja i pretvara se u debelu kokos koja samo nesto predbacuje


Lijepo sažeto i jako istinito i vrlo rašireno, kao po nekom obrascu "nisam ja jadan ništa kriv"!


I nemojte se pitat toliko di su vam oći stajale, jer to nema veze s tim, "zaljubljenost" je namjerno smišljena, jer da nam ona ne zamuti vidno polje na neko vrijeme, nijedna od nas se nikad nebi vezala emotivno i uložila cijelu sebe u vezu ili brak.

----------


## maria71

upravo tako, kolegice račice

----------


## rinama

:Wink:

----------


## Tata!

> OT Tata!, ti si meni super.


COOOL!!!  8) 

*e ovo mam ide na majice*... išlo bu ko alva! a sve zarađene kunice bum platil humanitarno na žirac RODI da nam malo živne v medijekima i prenese naša pametnejša žlabranja i mišlenja masama i normalno dopela i još Tatof tukaj, no kaj ne da se si lepe družimo i kuhame v istime lonce!!! neg kaj, bu juha več masnejša... seveda i ampak zdaj! (pssst. bog i bogmeč nemam pojma kaj sem zmutil, al zvuči mi baš hercig stranjski!)  :Wink:

----------


## fritulica1

> Neka mi netko kaže da je lijepo vidjeti ženu kako se otvoreno i bez srama upucava tipu za šankom, u parku ili bilo gdje drugdje...


Ja ovo ne kužim?  :? 
Što je "upucavanje" rezervirano samo za muškarce? Ili to mogu činiti i žene, ali se pri tome moraju sramiti? 
Totalno mi je bezveze ovdje raditi razliku muškarac-žena...

----------


## fritulica1

Evo jedna stvar za Tatu! i tibicu.   :Grin:  

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=xNeRUOKObY8

----------


## sorciere

> Evo jedna stvar za Tatu! i tibicu.   
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=xNeRUOKObY8



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Tata!

> Evo jedna stvar za Tatu! i tibicu.   
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=xNeRUOKObY8


joj fritulica kak sam se raznježil...   :Zaljubljen:   ideš bebaaa, niš danas više od moje produktivnosti na poslu...   :Laughing:  




> Ja ovo ne kužim? 
> Što je "upucavanje" rezervirano samo za muškarce? Ili to mogu činiti i žene, ali se pri tome moraju sramiti?
> Totalno mi je bezveze ovdje raditi razliku muškarac-žena...


čuj fritula, ak nisi skužila radi se o razglabanju na metodu upucavanja "oš mali jednog nabrzaka".. pa ak je tebi normalno - bome normalno i nama!!! vidim ja da još malo pa bumo se zgrožavali sam kad muškarac tak pristupi ženi!  žene su očito sve više etablirane u tome - kaj ne fritula? 

hm.. što više govorim i iznosim svoj uvriježeni stav o ženama kao tradicionalno nježnom i senzibilnijem spolu to me pojedine ovdašnje forumašice sve više razuvjeravaju da živim u zabludi... mjenjate mi stav komadi, jedva čekam podijelit s muškom ekipom da su nam žene u društvu debelo evoluirale... 

fritula, kaj je sljedeće?!? podrigivanje uz pivu?  :D

----------


## tibica

> tibica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Neka mi netko kaže da je lijepo vidjeti ženu kako se otvoreno i bez srama upucava tipu za šankom, u parku ili bilo gdje drugdje...  
> 
> 
> Ja ovo ne kužim?  :? 
> Što je "upucavanje" rezervirano samo za muškarce? Ili to mogu činiti i žene, ali se pri tome moraju sramiti? 
> Totalno mi je bezveze ovdje raditi razliku muškarac-žena...


Nije stvar u upucavanju kao takvom. I ja se volim upucavat tj. "suptilnije" rečeno   :Grin:  , zavoditi. Stvar je u slici polu ili vidno pijane žene/djevojke koja se vješa nekom nezaiteresiranom tipu oko vrata, hvata ga za guzu, gura mu papir s brojem telefona, ispituje njegove frendove "zakaj on nju ne doživljava?"... itd. Meni je to odvratno i kod muškaraca (ali me ne dira previše, ignoriram), ali kad vidim ženu da to radi to mi je stvarno odvratno. Previše sam ih takvih vidjela, a i sama sam kao mulica imala takvu epizodu ili dvije   :Embarassed:  . I uopće mi nije drago kad se toga sjetim. A kad vidim svoju sestru da to radi pokušam joj objasniti da tako ništa neće postići osim da ju ogovaraju "prijateljice".
I možete mi reći da sam seksist, ali društvo nam je takvo da će takav mučkarac uvijek biti "faca", a cura "drolja".

----------


## fritulica1

> čuj fritula, ak nisi skužila radi se o razglabanju na metodu upucavanja "oš mali jednog nabrzaka".. pa ak je tebi normalno - bome normalno i nama!!! vidim ja da još malo pa bumo se zgrožavali sam kad muškarac tak pristupi ženi! žene su očito sve više etablirane u tome - kaj ne fritula?



Joooooooj tata! 

Spot je trebao biti zafrkancija na temu, ali ispod tvojih skakutavih, nasmiješenih i zaljubljenih smajlija nailazim na veliku gorčinu i ljutnju… 

Nekako mi se čini da je tvoj doživljaj svijeta i žena u njemu previše strog, ono podijeljen na crno – bijele tonove, ostalih boja nema, a kamoli nijansi… 
Baš me zanima što bi se dogodilo da sretneš ženu koja te jako fizički privuče, a energija je obostrana. Slobodni ste oboje (u smislu niste u vezi), a ta fizička privlačnost je iznenađujuća i ful jaka…što bi ti napravio? Insistirao na izlascima bez seksa, romantičnim večerama, dugim razgovorima uz svijeće, a onda svatko svojoj kući? A što bi napravio da ona tu igru svjesno prekine tj. otvoreno ti izjavi da želi s tobom voditi ljubav? Može li se uopće toliko teoretizirati o takvim situacijama i svesti ih na nekakve ružne stereotipe tipa “oš mala/mali jednog na brzaka” “primanje gnjuraca” i slično? 






> fritula, kaj je sljedeće?!? podrigivanje uz pivu? :D


Čuj, pivu baš i ne pijem, ali ponekad rado podrignem poslije cole.   :Trep trep: 
  MM-u sam sexy.   :Smile:  





> Stvar je u slici polu ili vidno pijane žene/djevojke koja se vješa nekom nezaiteresiranom tipu oko vrata, hvata ga za guzu, gura mu papir s brojem telefona, ispituje njegove frendove "zakaj on nju ne doživljava?"... itd.


Ovakve scene su mi glupave, bez obzira o kojm se spolu radi.

----------


## Tata!

> Spot je trebao biti zafrkancija na temu, ali ispod tvojih skakutavih, nasmiješenih i zaljubljenih smajlija nailazim na veliku gorčinu i ljutnju…


e viš frituljka da si skroz u krivu.. i moji skakutavi smajlići su odraz baš veselja.. al sam isto malo karikaturno nakitio srčekima baš ko i ti spotom, pa smo na istom, kaj ne? al vidim da se mojim srčekima niko ne veseli, a tvojem spotu uredno daju podršku... pa mi malo nejasno i čudno! 

ma nisam ti ja neki mrgud, znam ja podnijet šalu na svoj račun, bez brige, zašto ne bi i mene takva šala razveselila? jednako kao i izjava "Tata! ti si meni super" meni je to tak dobra izjava i onak baš nevina, iskrena, dječja, da me uskoro možete vidit sa sinom u šetnji u majicama svih nijansi s tim natpisom! baš mi je cool, pa nek svi znaju kakav mu je tata!   :Wink:  

Vidiš meni je žena s pivom u ruci apsolutno neprihvatljiva scena u mojem svjetonazoru, i možda sam ti sad čista konzerva s takvim stavom, al mi je tak i točka i nemre mi neko reć da mi je ta žena napeta, jer je možda lavica u krevetu!!! ma nula bodova u startu! ne zanima me, taman da je Bo Derek u tijelu, Sharon Stone u glavi i Marija Tereza u duši!

btw. podrigivanje mi je tu negdje u istom košu, baš kao i indiskretno nabacivanje muškima! sorry, al fala lepa ne bih ja to... uvijek radije vidim ženstvenu damu, nego alternativku nalakćenu s kamiondžijama na šanku... i točka!

----------


## fritulica1

> ma nisam ti ja neki mrgud, znam ja podnijet šalu na svoj račun, bez brige, zašto ne bi i mene takva šala razveselila? jednako kao i izjava "Tata! ti si meni super" meni je to tak dobra izjava i onak baš nevina, iskrena, dječja, da me uskoro možete vidit sa sinom u šetnji u majicama svih nijansi s tim natpisom! baš mi je cool, pa nek svi znaju kakav mu je tata!


Totalno je nebitno što će pisati tati na majici i hoće li to vidjeti ljudi...

Mislim da je bitno da tvoje dijete bude sretno i da kaže _"Tata! ti si meni super"_ onog dana kad ti povjeri da se zaljubio u jaku i samosvijesnu curku, alternativku, u crnim martensicama i kožnoj jakni koja možda ponekad popije i pivo...  :Wink:  

Aj sretno, ljubi maloga!  :Kiss:

----------


## Tata!

> Totalno je nebitno što će pisati tati na majici i hoće li to vidjeti ljudi...


hvala na velikoj mudrosti drevni mudrače, al valjda si ti jedina doslovno i bukvalno shvatila moje riječi... ej pssst - to je trebala bit zezancija! al dobro, šta ćeš.. nema veze, ne zamjeram!

ono potpikavanja s martensicama i pivom se kuži iz aviona, sorry al vrlo nevješto upućeno... bar ak promisliš malo... prvo, jer u vrijeme pubertetskih euforija mog djeteta, svijet će se tolko promjenit, društvene okolnosti također, tako da će mu tatini mladalački svjetonazori u mnogim stvarima izgledat vjerojatno ko meni prabakini..  Mi smo generacijski razmak od 30 god. i nema šanse da bi isti kriteriji vladali toliko vremena uz ovako eksplozivne i hirovite promjene, a i mimo toga, definitivno ne mislim da uopće ima ikakvog smisla djetetu usađivati svoje osobne kriterije dopadljivosti prema vrsti i tipu žena - baš glupost! Vrlo loše izrežirana paralela frituljo. Al dobro, sretno i tebi!

----------


## iridana2666

Čitam vas i mogla bih dugo na ovu temu (s obzirom koliko sam toga u životu prošla, a tek mi je 36  :/ ). 
Imala sam svakakve ulete - oženjenih i starijih muškaraca koji su mi nudili BMW-a, vilu i jahtu da bih bila njihova ljubavnica (što ću, kad sam živjela u takvoj okolini), bilo je onih mlađih koji su htjeli provod za jednu noć (i to sam ponekad prihvaćala jer mi je to toog dana odgovaralo), bilo je i onih starijih, rastavljenih koji su htjeli provod za jednu noć i nešto 'bez obaveza'. 
Hoću reći - ja sam se ponašala u skladu sa mojim trenutnim željama. Ako sam htjela instant sex - dobila sam ga, ako sam htjela samo jedno ugodno večer uz večeru - iskoristila sam što mi se nudi, ako sam htjela nešto divlje i ekscentrično - i to sam dobila. Možda će me neke forumašice osuditi, ali nije mi žao ni za jedan moj potez. 
Muškarci će uzeti onoliko koliko im dozvoliš i sve je 'about attidude' - 'if you don't have one, bad for you'. Ja sam isto neko vrijeme bila samohrana majka, dok nisam srela MM i ništa drukčije me muškarci nisu doživljavali od vremena dok sam bila neudana, nikakvu razliku nisam primijetila. Stvar je u tome što vjenčane osobe nakon rastave, počinju drukčije percipirati svijet jer su neko vrijeme bile uljuljkane u neku 'bračnu sigurnost'. 
MM ni u jednom trenutku na mene nije gledao kao na raspuštenicu sa djetetom jer da je tako, danas ne bi bili u braku i imali još jedno dijete, ne vara me, iskren je, voli me i poštuje i istu stvar ja osjećam prema njemu. A i njemu je ovo drugi brak.

----------


## Noa

Iriana, mislim da si to jako lipo napisala....uzmeš što ti treba. I ja sam se u početku čudila, a onda ono, da vidimo! Što se tu nudi i što bi mi moglo pasati i što ne!   :Grin:  Naravno da te ne osuđujem i mislim da te nitko nema zašto osuđivati, na kraju ti si bila slobodna kao što sam sad i ja, i ne mogu gledati istim očima na neke stvari kao i prije braka iili dok sam bila u braku. U svakom slučaju to ne znači da neću jednom naletiti na pravog  :Love:  .

----------


## Deaedi

iridana, lijepo si i iskreno napisala. Zene ipak imaju "privilegiju" da im dolaze svakakve ponude, a o stavu ovisi koju ces prihvatiti. 

Jedino sto je meni nevjerojatno je lakoca kojom se ozenjeni muskarci upucavaju...APP...

----------


## sofke

to što se upucavaju je još podnošljivo spram situacije kad idu obrazlagat i objašnjavat i opravdavat se zašto to rade

ak bi nešto pohebao, ok, reci, pitaj, al nemoj stari onda još pokušavat bit i dobrica

----------


## pomikaki

moram reći da si ponekad poželim da mogu (ili bar da sam nekad mogla)  bar ponekad s lakoćom prihvatiti takve ponude. Ali ne mogu - jednostavno nism taj tip...   :Embarassed:    možda sam propustila dobru zabavu, a možda loša iskustva, izgleda da neću doznati.

----------


## Tata!

da mi apriori krivo ne shvatite stav kojim vam pristupam, odmah kažem da mi je čitancija izazvala atmosferu punog raspoloženja i baš sam se slatko nasmijao na sve te vaše komentare...

čak štoviše vrlo rado bih da mnogi muškarci čitaju ovakva iskrena svjedočanstva iz najdublje intime žena i skrivenih začkuljica ženskog uma, a pojednostavljena do kraja i otvorena kao knjiga, ne bi li shvatili da ispod svih tih pravilnijih linija lica ljepšeg spola, atraktivnijih pogleda i zanosnijih oblina, kuca ona ista iskonska, uspaljena, divlja i neobuzdana mašina - baš kao i muška...

čak ni više, ni manje suptilnija, već jedinog kriterija u biti i želji svog trenutačnog izbora ili duhu raspoloženja, s obzirom od danog trenutka ili interesa!

iridana svaka čast na hrabrom i otvorenom stavu, bez dlake na jeziku... hm, pitam se ima li "2666" neku znakovitiju simboliku od pukog broja?  :Smile:  šala, šala - da me svađalice ne uhvate na pik!

pa mada ću sad blago rečeno zasrat sve, al ću ipak izreć svoje skromno mišljenje promatrajući tvoje neobavezno ponašanje, iako iznimno cijenim tvoju neposrednost i otvorenost... 

dakle, jasno mi je iz tona tvog pristupa da ne osjećaš ama baš nikakvu odgovornost za svoja mladalačka istraživanja u fazi soliranja i da imaš sigurno čvrsti osjećaj da nisi povrijedila nikog, već da si jedino sebi dala neobaveznog oduška... ali me zanima jedna hipotetička paralela, da li bi svom mužu tolerirala bračnu nevjeru s jednom raskalašenom zgodnom singlericom i da li bi pri tome NJU potpuno abolicirala krivnje, iako je itekako znala da je tvoj muž oženjen muškarac i da s njom riskira svoju vezu, brak, zajednicu, djecu, imetak?!

dakle nalazimo se na vrlo sklizavom terenu principjelnosti, morala i etike i po mome, slušajući tvoj stav, čini mi se da nebi imala osnove ljutnju iskaliti na jednu takvu curicu, koja se htjela samo "neobavezno" zabaviti riskirajući time nekome stabilnost zajednice, već zagrist čvrsto usnu i prekuhat to u sebi...

i dolazimo do spoznaje da u životu imamo na vlastitom izboru prihvatiti taj generalni stav - živjeti principjelno ili ne!

pa ako principe pogazimo, nemojmo se jednog dana nadimati kao bezgrešni sveci, ako nam se rušenje istih vrati kao bumerang životne kazne! Stoga ću još jednom ponoviti svoju životnu krilaticu:* "Ne čini drugome, što ne želiš da drugi učini tebi!!!"*

----------


## fritulica1

> hvala na velikoj mudrosti drevni mudrače, al valjda si ti jedina doslovno i bukvalno shvatila moje riječi... ej pssst - to je trebala bit zezancija! al dobro, šta ćeš.. nema veze, ne zamjeram!





> fritula  frituljo. frituljka


Molim? Otkud ti pravo da mi se obraćaš ovakvim tekstom i tonom? I jel znaš ti pročitati moj nick? U čemu je problem?




> to je trebala bit zezancija! al dobro, šta ćeš.. nema veze, ne zamjeram!


Ne, nisam skužila da je bila zezancija, dapače, baš ništa duhovito nisam pronašla u toj izjavi.






> ono potpikavanja s martensicama i pivom se kuži iz aviona, sorry al vrlo nevješto upućeno... bar ak promisliš malo... prvo, jer u vrijeme pubertetskih euforija mog djeteta, svijet će se tolko promjenit, društvene okolnosti također, tako da će mu *tatini mladalački svjetonazori* u mnogim stvarima izgledat vjerojatno ko meni prabakini.. Mi smo generacijski razmak od 30 god.


Ti ove svoje litanije nazivaš _mladalačkim svjetonazorima_?  :shock: 
Oprosti, ali ni moja baka nema takve svjetonazore, zapravo bih ih ja nazvala čistim predrasudama. 




> definitivno ne mislim da uopće ima ikakvog smisla djetetu *usađivati svoje osobne kriterije dopadljivosti* prema vrsti i tipu žena - baš glupost


Da, ali zato ih ovdje nama uporno pokušavaš servirati i usaditi. Daj ohladi malo.

----------


## iridana2666

> iridana svaka čast na hrabrom i otvorenom stavu, bez dlake na jeziku... hm, pitam se ima li "2666" neku znakovitiju simboliku od pukog broja?  šala, šala - da me svađalice ne uhvate na pik!
> 
> pa mada ću sad blago rečeno zasrat sve, al ću ipak izreć svoje skromno mišljenje promatrajući tvoje neobavezno ponašanje, iako iznimno cijenim tvoju neposrednost i otvorenost... 
> 
> dakle, jasno mi je iz tona tvog pristupa da ne osjećaš ama baš nikakvu odgovornost za svoja mladalačka istraživanja u fazi soliranja i da imaš sigurno čvrsti osjećaj da nisi povrijedila nikog, već da si jedino sebi dala neobaveznog oduška... ali me zanima jedna hipotetička paralela, da li bi svom mužu tolerirala bračnu nevjeru s jednom raskalašenom zgodnom singlericom i da li bi pri tome NJU potpuno abolicirala krivnje, iako je itekako znala da je tvoj muž oženjen muškarac i da s njom riskira svoju vezu, brak, zajednicu, djecu, imetak?!
> 
> dakle nalazimo se na vrlo sklizavom terenu principjelnosti, morala i etike i po mome, slušajući tvoj stav, čini mi se da nebi imala osnove ljutnju iskaliti na jednu takvu curicu, koja se htjela samo "neobavezno" zabaviti riskirajući time nekome stabilnost zajednice, već zagrist čvrsto usnu i prekuhat to u sebi...[/b]


Tata! kolikogod se forumašice uspjenile, nekako mi je ipak lijepo čitati sve ove tvoje postove i mišljenje jednog muškarca, pa makar na ovom topicu bio i jedini. Sve ovo što govoriš, ja sam nekoliko puta pretresla sa svojim suprugom. 
Vrlo sam rano shvatila da u svemu stoji jednostavnost i živjela po principu da uzmem što mi se pruža ali samo ako sebi ili nekom drugom neću učiniti nešto loše bilo kojim svojim činom.
Nisam svetica i jesam - bila sam jednom u (kratkoj) vezi sa oženjenim muškarcem, ali razliku čini to što sam s njim bila i onda dok nije bio oženjen (u braku je bio samo godinu dana) te smo se ponovno kratko viđali i nakon njegove rastave pa nakon svega mogu zaključiti da, da je njegova ljubav bila čvrsta i brak na dobrim osnovama, ne bi se bio rastao i na sebe ne preuzimam nikakvu odgovornost.
Kada bi MM potražio 'utjehu' u zagrljaju neke druge (nebitno da li je slobodna, udana, rastavljena), krivila bih i jednog i drugog jer za tango treba dvoje. Najgore bi učinio samome sebi jer nemam strah od samoće niti egzistencijalno ovisim o njemu.

----------


## Tata!

*fritulica1*, čuj nemoj se ljutit, ali nemam ti živaca spuštat se na taj nivo dječjih svađa s osobama koje nemaju širinu promišljanja niti osjećaj za globalno shvatit poruku, već traže kavgu osvrćući se i zapikavajući u baš svaku neprimjerenu bukvalnost mojih riječi, ni ne shvaćajući da su mnoge izrečene kao karikature za plastično predočavanje ukupne globalne misli...

Odmah ću ti reći da se ne opterećujem sa svakom riječi koju ću upotrijebiti, ali itekako razmišljam da bude u svrsi globalizacije misli koju prati i izražava... Fritulo, frituljko, frituljo... mislim da nema smisla odraslim ljudima raspravljat ovakve dječje primjedbe u nedostatku konstruktivnijih, jer nisam te nazvao slone, slonice ili slonko pa da bi se osjetila toliko povrijeđenom i napuhanom, nego sam koristio demunitivne sinonime tvog nicka, pa me naprosto iznenađuje tolika zapjenjenost, kako je Iridana (hvala joj na razumijevanju) lijepo to ustvrdila! Meni osobno da mi je nick recimo Tatica, a ti me nehajno u duhu priče prozoveš tatić, tatko, tatac i sl. izazvalo bi mi samo simpatiju, a ne bijes bogova! al eto, sto ljudi sto čudi!!!




> Ne, nisam skužila da je bila zezancija, dapače, baš ništa duhovito nisam pronašla u toj izjavi.


a gle bubnut tak jedan očiti nonsense i ostat živ može svako! jel bi bilo lijepo da ja sad kažem mrtav hladan "pa ništa pametno nisam našao u tvojim riječima" i točka! ili "po stavu koji nosiš ti si okorjeli muškarac"! bez argumenata, bez objašnjenja... eto tek toliko jer imam pravo izrazit svoju kvazi emociju i opisat dojam tebe, a u pozadini zapravo kroz to iskorištavanje svog prava, želim te uvuć u kavgu i pri tom mi niko nemože dokazat da mi dojam nije takav, al svi znaju da to inače nije istina! i bla bla bla... tak se sam još deca potpikavaju u stilu "kaj veliš luka pojel si crva u jabuci, ma znaš meni ti to opće nije smešno - jadan crvek"

a da ne pričam o izjavi da ja nekom tu *usađujem svoje osobne kriterije*?!?! pa kakva ti je to blesava izjava??? kako ja mogu nekome usadit kriterij? kaj ovdje dolaze neizgrađena djeca pa jedva čekaju da nečiji kriterij uzmu kao zvijezdu vodilju??? ma daj ne lamataj gluposti... pa naravno da ću izraziti svoje kriterije, svoje stavove i svoja mišljenja, pa neću valjda tuđa?!? ali nikome to ne namjeravam podmetat ko principe mišljenja i načela ponašanja, ne kužim kak uopće imaš tako čudne stavove i tolke paranoje?

nekima je vidiš *"ipak lijepo čitati sve ove postove i mišljenje jednog muškarca, pa makar na ovom topicu bio i jedini."* pa čak i kad im postaviš hipotetičku tezu i zamisliš nad vlastitim postupcima, a koristeći naravno one za tebe "srednovjekovne" principe rasuđivanja za koje je i tvoja prabaka velika moderniška! onaj tko želi širinu, ne samo uskogrudnost svoje taštine i otvoren je saslušati stvar i sa drugačijeg aspekta, mišljenja i kuta gledišta, dobrodošao je, ostali slobodno mogu zažmiriti na moje "usađivačke litanije"... pa kvragu u društvu smo demokracije i parlamentarizma, slobode riječi i mišljenja, pa povrh svega i slobode izbora... al ak učestalo kao izbor koristite žmirenje na različitost i drukčiji sud i živite bez ikakvog životnog korektora za vlastite sudove i postupke, bojim se da onda u životu "srljate ko guske u maglu" - parafraza franceka  :Smile:  

fritulica1 - sukus svega ovog je ukratko da možemo konstruktivno raspravljati o temama, argumentirano i ozbiljno, možemo se naravno i našaliti, koristiti karikature u svrhu bolje plastičnosti predočenja, ali osbna potikavanja, izvlačenja iz konteksta radi dezavuiranja mišljenja, izokretanja riječi i dizanje prašine i pjene, inače u životu ne trpim, pa neću ni ovdje...

peace sister!!!

----------


## Joe

ajme, kako ti se da...

----------


## Tata!

> ajme, kako ti se da...


pa i ja sam se ko dijete često pitao kako se ljudima da pisat romane bez slika, knjige, novele, feljtone... pa kao malo stariji, kako se političarima da toliko debatirat o nekoj temi, toliko riječi potratit da nešto dokažu, pa antičkim filozofima otkud im toliko volje razmišljat godinama o nekim banalnim stvarima, pa psihoanalitičarima zašto toliko opisivat pojave u društvu i promatrat međuodnose ljudi i toliko analizirat i nalazit ključeve funkcioniranja...

i onda sam valjda jednog dana shvatio da je to sve interesantno i da je svijet preprovršan ako se obraćaš svakome samo u prolazu sa dvije riječi - "dobar dan"! i da je puno interesantnije potrošit minutu, dvije, tri, na malo više riječi, saznanja, upoznavanja, promatranja... upoznaješ ljude, obogaćuješ senzibilitet za drugačije, ulaziš u debate i promišljanja, stvaraš stavove, usađuješ principe...

lupetam... al možda sve to u nekoj podsvjesti ima smisla. Uglavnom za obranu vlastite principjelnosti uvijek mi se "da"!

----------


## fritulica1

> ajme, kako ti se da...


I ja se pitam...  :Sad:  
A meni se stvarno više ne da...

----------


## Joe

bit će da imaš jaaako puno vremena, ili da ti ta tvoja logoreja teče bez ikakvog otpora.

----------


## Tata!

znaš Joe, ova logoreja je bila vrlo niska i bezobrazna i prlilično me povrijedila... mada dvojim da li uopće obračati pažnju na nekoga tko toliko "pametnoga" ima za reći ovdje, da mu postovi ne prelaze čak niti jednu rečenicu... a kad su rječitiji izgledaju doslovno ovako:




> A može jedno glupavo pitanje: jel bumbari pikaju?


naravoučenije: nemoj se s rogatim bosti, ako nemaš čime!!!

----------


## MELISSA

[quote="Audrey"]Meni se moja frendica požalila kad se rastala kao da je obukla majicu s natpisom 'Oženjeni navalite!'. 

Razvedena službeno 3-4mj,i zaista oženjeni kao poludjeli navalili...kao da na sebi imam neku oznaku  :Grin:  

Tip doma ima trudnu ženu.i to nakon godina ,zatrudni umjetnom oplodnjom,a on mene vreba,to me toliko zgadilo....užas...zato sam se odlučila ja i jedna moja frendica na kojoj će biti natpis
NE SHEVIM PRSTENOVANO  :Laughing:  

Ali mislim da ni tada neće biti jasno :?

----------


## MELISSA

odlučile smo se za majicu na kojoj će biti taj natpis...primjetih da nisam napisala :shock:

----------


## Joe

Tata! Ne bih htjela offtopičariti previše, samo me zanima imaš li ti odgovor na moje pitanje o bumbarima? Kad si si već dao truda da prekopaš po mojim postovima.
Meni, vidiš, tvoji dugački postovi izazivaju malu snagu, a kad se odvažim da ih pročitam (fyi, nisam nepismena, dosta sam načitana i čitam i knjige bez slika :shock: , ali kad je nešto dosadno/naporno odustanem  :Wink:  ) ima i pametnoga ali i gomila praznog teksta i takvih predrasuda i stavova da ostanem bez teksta. Ima nas svakakvih, ti si logoreičan a ja kratka i glupava u izričaju  :Laughing:  
kaj da ti velim, nego da mi je drago da te ne poznajem u RL jer si mi virtualno izuzetno naporan 8) i toliko od mene na ovu temu  :Smile:

----------


## Tata!

> fyi, nisam nepismena, dosta sam načitana i čitam i knjige bez slika :shock:


aha, (btw. ja sam dr.sc. naravno od svoje pete godine!)

a što se tiče offtopičarenja, pa kaj ti je onda opće to sve trebalo, javit se bez ikakve veze s vezom, obzirom na danu temu... mislim svašta...

offtopic - the end!

----------


## Joe

rekla sam da neću... ali ipak hoću.

Prvo, javila sam se jer mi je ružno kako napadaš fritulicu i sjeckaš do u detalje njene postove, na jako uvredljiv način.

Drugo, o bumbarima, sa wikipedije: Queen and worker bumblebees can sting, but, like virtually all bees, the sting is not barbed (only honey bees have a barbed sting), so they can sting more than once.[18] Bumblebee species are non-aggressive, but will sting in defense of their nest, or if harmed. Female cuckoo bumblebees will aggressively attack host colony members, and sting the host queen, but will ignore other animals (including humans) unless disturbed.
(Zanimljivo, većina ljudi ne zna bodu li bumbari ili ne! Ja nisam znala, a ti?)

Treće, iritantan mi je do bola tvoj "ana žube meets kalimero" stil pisanja. Ubiješ svaku temu na koju se javiš.

Četvrto, sad fakat neću više  :Grin:

----------


## stray_cat

@ joe, 

meni je dobro da se tata ukazuje tu po forumu, on je podjsetnik da uvijek mozes izabrati gore i da ti je zapravo u zivotu bas ok. 

to sto pise vrlo je zgodan uzorak onog sto dio muske populacije misli i radi i pri tom misli da su vrlo dobri partneri. pazi, on to sve radi u najboljoj namjeri, zamisli kako izgleda kad se ljuti

uzivaj

----------


## Joe

> pazi, on to sve radi u najboljoj namjeri, zamisli kako izgleda kad se ljuti


  :Naklon:   svaka čast stray, izvukla si bit oko koje ja napikavam

upravo to je najiritantnije u njegovom pjesničkom diskursu.

----------


## mama courage

> ak bi nešto pohebao, ok, reci, pitaj, al nemoj stari onda još pokušavat bit i dobrica


joj, joj, kako naš narod za to ima divne izraze   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Daj koji u potpis.  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Ajmo malo usporiti i stati na loptu.. nema smisla da se sad svi potucete   :Saint:

----------


## AdioMare

> bit će da imaš jaaako puno vremena, ili da ti ta tvoja logoreja teče bez ikakvog otpora.


The best comment ever!  :Laughing:  


Skužajte na offtopičarenju  :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> Ajmo malo usporiti i stati na loptu.. nema smisla da se sad svi potucete


Zar?



> hm, pitam se ima li "2666" neku znakovitiju simboliku od pukog broja?


Od mene bi za ovo dobio 2666 puta šakom u surlu, pardon, tateknjonjicu.

----------


## stray_cat

> Ajmo malo usporiti i stati na loptu.. nema smisla da se sad svi potucete


alo, partibrejker

napokon svi disemo ko jedna, kakva tucnjava

----------


## vertex

> meni je dobro da se tata ukazuje tu po forumu, on je podjsetnik da uvijek mozes izabrati gore i da ti je zapravo u zivotu bas ok. 
> 
> to sto pise vrlo je zgodan uzorak onog sto dio muske populacije misli i radi i pri tom misli da su vrlo dobri partneri. pazi, on to sve radi u najboljoj namjeri, zamisli kako izgleda kad se ljuti


Savršeno rečeno!
A logoreja,  :Laughing:  .

----------


## summer

> Joe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> bit će da imaš jaaako puno vremena, ili da ti ta tvoja logoreja teče bez ikakvog otpora.
> 
> 
> The best comment ever!  
> 
> 
> Skužajte na offtopičarenju


X   :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

a ja morala guglati da vidim što znači logoreja   :Embarassed:

----------


## Tata!

> meni je dobro da se tata ukazuje tu po forumu, on je podjsetnik da uvijek mozes izabrati gore i da ti je zapravo u zivotu bas ok.


lijepo lijepo... ok huškači su uvijek neminovnost kao drušvena pojava u svakoj prilici, pa nema razloga da se nebi zakeljili i ovdje... samo ću dodat sto ljudi, sto čudi - to što neke žene ne podnose pojavu muškarca u svom životu i smatraju dijeljenje zajednice sa istima ropstvo, pa i slobodu riječi druge strane viđenja, kao kalimero izlaganje, to je odlika vaše osobne percepcije... možete se suzdržat ili ne - e to je već stvar pristojnosti... 

doista ne vjerujem da je pojedinim forumašicama potreban glasnogovornik, niti odvjetnik za zastupanje i obrane od mojih "seciranih" njenih riječi - upućenih uvreda na moj račun, već da je to odraz klime koja ovdje vlada... nek se žensko napadne, izlaganjem jednog drugačijeg viđenja, ajmo ga odma svi čoporativno srezat u korijenu, sa svijeh strana, pa i pogazit, raščupat, ponizit, strat brale... ionako nam niko niš nemre - jel tak curke? pa iako vas razumijem i porive kojima se javljate kao "zastupnici" ženske solidarnosti, ipak sam se tu i tamo poželio javiti kao "second opinion"... ako sam kome koristio kao takav, toplo ih pozdravljam!

Obzirom da je nemoguće zadržati ton dobronamjerne rasprave i izlaganja o nekoj temi, pokušavam baš zamišljati kako bi tek ovo mjesto izgledalo da je više muškaraca prisutno... vjerojatno bi to uz ovakve ekstremiste bilo ogledno mjesto za doć prije braka, vidit sadržaj i mam odustat od njega...

pa mada počesto dobijam elokventne pp podrške, ipak mi se čini da je prerano ovdje za muškarca ili prekasno - svejedno... pa s obzirom da mi nije mjesto od ama baš nikakvog značaja, osim da prinesem koji svoj sud i razbijem česte jednostrane stereotipe drugim uglom gledišta, i s obzirom da su me emancipirani ekstremi ovdje uzeli na kjukluksklanovski pik, lagano se distanciram i od sad korisnije i mirnije provodim svoje vrijeme...

eto curke rješiste se "kalimera"! živ mi bile i savjete sijale!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## summer

E pa ne tepaj si da si ti ovdje prvi i jedini muskarac, o veliki razbijacu stereotipa.

(A u stvari ih siris sakom i kapom)

Uzivaj!

----------


## vertex

> ionako nam niko niš nemre - jel tak curke?


Tata!, pa vidiš da ni tebi nitko ništa ne može, nije da smo te zaustavile... I mi to čisto o tebi osobno (ili tvojim razmišljanjima, ako moram biti korektna), ne o muškom rodu. Na primjer, ovi muški s kojima ja živim, koji su mi prijatelji ili s kojima se družim ne sliče u svojim razmišljanima nimalo na tebe. Ne mogu uopće zamislit da tebe i svog muža trpam u nekakvu zajedničku "drugu stranu", meni kao suprotstavljenu.

----------


## Tata!

> E pa ne tepaj si da si ti ovdje prvi i jedini muskarac, o veliki razbijacu stereotipa.


O pa citiraj mi onda još jednog koji izlaže svoje mišljenje ovdje na pranje i peglanje, oj ti velika pametnjakovićko...





> (A u stvari ih siris sakom i kapom)


Argumentiraj svoje izjave, oj velika raskrinkavačice muških razbijača stereotipa!

............

ja sam se uvijek priklanjao onoj - Daj ljudima vlast u ruke i raskrinkat ćeš njihovo pravo lice!!!

----------


## Tata!

> Na primjer, ovi muški s kojima ja živim, koji su mi prijatelji ili s kojima se družim ne sliče u svojim razmišljanima nimalo na tebe.


Doista neznam na koja se to razmišljanja osvrćeš, da su te tako osupnula i šokirala, ali živo bih volio da mi podastreš u nekoliko primjera paralelku tako drastične razlike razmišljanja svog muža i mene! ili bar konkretno primjere koji su te toliko šokirali... 

jer pun mi je kufer iznošenja uvreda bez ijednog izrečenog argumenta u prilog i djeluje mi stoga samo kao hajka za izopčenje uljeza, a ne dobronamjerno oblikovanje neke debate ili konkretiziranje stavova... 

kao što rekoh, nekoliko puta već, od konstruktivne i argumentirane kritike nikad u životu nisam bježao, dapače vrlo je rado primam kao otvorenog korektora vlastitog ponašanja, ali još uvijek mi nitko ovdje nije rekao ništa konkretno, pa sam samo usađenog dojma da vas živcira ko trn u oku postojanje muškarca u vašoj sredini, koji se usudi opće izreći svoj stav i sud...

a više od svega bih volio ovdje vidit obilato uključenu mušku debatu, al sam siguran da je to nemoguća misija, i to štoviše - garantiram da je tako!

----------


## vertex

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Na primjer, ovi muški s kojima ja živim, koji su mi prijatelji ili s kojima se družim ne sliče u svojim razmišljanima nimalo na tebe.
> 
> 
> Doista neznam na koja se to razmišljanja osvrćeš, da su te tako osupnula i šokirala,


Eto, ja nisam ni osupnuta ni šokirana. Po mom postu moj muž nikad ne bi zaključio da sam osupnuta ili šokirana. Ne znam je li to zaključio još netko tko čita topic? Ti to ipak zaključiš, ili jednostavno proizvoljno nadodaš. To je samo jedan reprezentativni primjer koji ilustrira zbog čega mi je komunicirati s tobom toliko neprivlačno, da mi ne pada na pamet izvlačiti daljnje primjere različitosti.
Dakle, da utvrdim, smatram tvoj način komunikacije na forumu izokrenutim i nepoštenim, tvoja razmišljanja ne smatram reprezentativnim primjerkom razmišljanja cijelog muškog roda (rod mi, osim u seksu, igra vrlo malu ulogu u životu) i ne namjeravam te uvjeravati ni u šta, a još manje dokazivati.

----------


## pomikaki

i ja bih rekla da ste malo previše nagazili tatu... iskreno su mi često predugi ti postovi, inače mislim da sam prilično načitana   :Grin:   ali nemam vremena da to sve čitam, ionako previše vremena provodim na forumu. Ali s druge strane više volim duge i pismene postove nego one "nepismene".

Dakle, koliko sam ga uspjela pročitati, uz dužinu i zamršenost postova, osnovni grijeh bi bio što ne voli žene s pivicom u ruci koje podriguju... i malo mi je bilo bezveze što je joe izvukao one bumbare, kakve to veze ima? Mogu se i zapitati, kako stray reče, koliko bih izdržala da mm može toliko govoriti koliko tata može tipkati?

Ali baš neke velike predrasude i stereotipi o ženama, mislim da ste pretjerale  :/

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Cure su ovdje radi razmjene mišljenja, pomoći i podrške, savjetovanja, edukacije i još sto nekih drugih stvari ali ne radi pravdanja svog mišljenja ili stava *po bilo čijem zahtjevu*.
Zašto očekuješ ovo? - 


> da mi podastreš u nekoliko primjera


Uvijek tražiš neko obrazloženje i ARGUMENT, zašto???

Iznesi svoje mišljenje na temu i gibaj dalje...

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> tvoja razmišljanja ne smatram reprezentativnim primjerkom razmišljanja cijelog muškog roda .


*debeli X*

----------


## Dijana

Eto, ono što tata! naziva "potkljucavanjem" i ne znam kako ono još, po meni stoji. A stoji bome i da nitko više od muških ne piše na ovom podforumu, a jako ih malo uopće piše na forumu. Možda i zbog "ženske solidarnosti".
Ne znam, meni ne smetaju kilometarski postovi, i moram priznati da nemam pojma šta znači Ana Žube meets kalimero :?

----------


## Joe

Ana Žube- spisateljica ljubića iz mog djetinjstva, kićeni ton, puno teksta a malo sadržaja. Kalimero- onaj kome se vječito čini nepravda, lik iz crtića, crni pilić sa ljuskom od jajeta na glavi.

----------


## Dijana

I još nešto, upalo mi u oči kad je tata! u nekom postu spomenuo kako je Njbž javno rekla u czss-u kako mali dobije po guzi kad zasluži. Nitko se na to osvrnuo nije! A sad zamislite kakve bi reakcije bile da neka žena kaže kako je njbm to javno izjavio u czss. Drvlje i kamenje, pretpostavljam.
Malo dvostruka mjerila, čini mi se.

----------


## Dijana

Joe, hvala na pojašnjenju.

I još nešto, upalo mi u oči kad je tata! u nekom postu spomenuo kako je Njbž javno rekla u czss-u kako mali dobije po guzi kad zasluži. Nitko se na to osvrnuo nije! A sad zamislite kakve bi reakcije bile da neka žena kaže kako je njbm to javno izjavio u czss. Drvlje i kamenje, pretpostavljam.
Malo dvostruka mjerila, čini mi se.

----------


## pomikaki

> Cure su ovdje radi razmjene mišljenja, pomoći i podrške, savjetovanja, edukacije i još sto nekih drugih stvari ali ne radi pravdanja svog mišljenja ili stava *po bilo čijem zahtjevu*.
> Zašto očekuješ ovo? - 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				da mi podastreš u nekoliko primjera
> 			
> 		
> ...


pa bilo bi dobro, kad ga se već napada, da se citira taj dio koji vam smeta. Ja recimo ne primjećujem nešto toliko sporno, osim dužine postova. Takve eseje radije čitam na papiru, na kompu mi počnu titrati slova   :Grin:   Ali ne kužim zapravo čime vas je naljutio.

Baš sam se vratila na prvi Tatin post koji je pokrenuo buru i čitala ga ponovo, i ne nalazim nešto uvredljivo za žene. 

Ili sam ja previše meka prema muškima na forumu?  :?   :Grin:

----------


## summer

> summer prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E pa ne tepaj si da si ti ovdje prvi i jedini muskarac, o veliki razbijacu stereotipa.
> 
> 
> O pa citiraj mi onda još jednog koji izlaže svoje mišljenje ovdje na pranje i peglanje, oj ti velika pametnjakovićko...


  :Laughing:  




> Dakle, da utvrdim, smatram tvoj način komunikacije na forumu izokrenutim i nepoštenim, tvoja razmišljanja ne smatram reprezentativnim primjerkom razmišljanja cijelog muškog roda (rod mi, osim u seksu, igra vrlo malu ulogu u životu) i ne namjeravam te uvjeravati ni u šta, a još manje dokazivati.


Ovo potpisujem i samo toliko cu vremena potrositi na tebe i tvoje vjecno i ocito nepresusno ponavljanje. Bye!

----------


## Joe

Nemoj čitati prvi post. Čitaj sljedeće. Čim se netko s njim ne složi u mišljenju, krene takva vređaona a na onaj ljigavo sladunjavi način da ti slabo dođe.

Što se tiče muških na forumu, nema ih puno, ali oni koji su prisutni su ljudi koje bih rado upoznala u RL, npr tatek, moover, daddycool, da ne nabrajam- i nisam primijetila da ih se šikanira što su muškog spola. Moover se na meni jako duhovit način sprda sa muško-žensko stereotipima. A Tata! koristi žensku solidarnost kao svoj glavni argument. Šuplja priča, za moj ukus.

----------


## Joe

ovo je za pomikaki bilo... i od mene dosta  :Bye:

----------


## AdioMare

> Ja recimo ne primjećujem nešto toliko sporno, osim dužine postova.


Slažem se da nam ne moraju biti sporne iste stvari, ali duljina postova je najmanje sporna.




> Čim se netko s njim ne složi u mišljenju, krene takva vređaona a na onaj ljigavo sladunjavi način da ti slabo dođe.


X 
i to ljigavo sladunjavi kad



> radi u najboljoj namjeri, zamisli kako izgleda kad se ljuti.


Summer i Vertex,  :No-no:   a taman se čovjek lijepo pozdravio. 8)

----------


## stray_cat

cure, progledala sam

tata je neisfurani politicar

tatu za precjednika

onda ce uvesti zakon da se zenama zabrani skolovanje, pravo glasa i najvise pristup internetu jer je to najvece zlo koje nam je donio truli kapitalizam.

pegla i kuhaca vam treba a ne da tu besposlicarite i postenim muskarcima dizete tlak. 

"povratak obiteljskim vrijednostima" rulez

----------


## maria71

mene zanima što bi  nam mogla reći Mama! da se kojim slučajem ovdje registrira.

----------


## mama courage

> mene zanima što bi  nam mogla reći Mama! da se kojim slučajem ovdje registrira.


pa registrirala se i po hitnom postupku je njen topic zaključan.

----------


## Joe

fakat, evo ga: mama!!!

šteta što je odustala...

----------


## AdioMare

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mene zanima što bi  nam mogla reći Mama! da se kojim slučajem ovdje registrira.
> 
> 
> pa registrirala se i po hitnom postupku je njen topic zaključan.


Šališ se, ili?

----------


## AdioMare

Ne šali se...

----------


## cvijeta73

meni samo i dalje nije jasno zašto nitko od jednoroditeljske ekipe ne odgovori na "pitanjce"?  :?

----------


## Tata!

Dijana, pomikaki i ostale sličnog stava, nemojte se uzrujavati... činjenica je da se s ovako kritičkim osvrtima i vrlo neugodnim pljuvačnicama javljaju uvijek jedno te iste osobe, koje pikovito prate moj doprinos forumu još od prvog posta, s vrlo neugodnim i apriori osuđujućim komentarima već i na moju osobnu priču, tražeći intenzivno kukolje u žitu... mogao bih i poimence pobrojati, al eto nek ih drugi prepoznaju, a poglavito oni sami...

svatko nosi svoje frustracije u životu i nekad im prst pred nosom može izazavat salvu negodovanja, nije na meni ni da im sudim, ni da ih preodgajam (to se radi još jedino s djecom)... teško je masi objašnjavat svoje stavove i opravdavat, ako ih netko ne želi čuti onakvim kako ih govoriš, nego ih konstantno izvrtat... 

al mi evo nikako nije jasno zašto se jedni osjećaju toliko povrijeđenima mojim riječima i stavovima, ako drugi apsolutno ne primjećuju nikakavu zamjerku... možda je tek podrška prethodnoj tezi o frustracijama! A možda sam ipak ja u krivu percepcijom stvari, pa je ovo bit će stvarno "izokrenut vid moje komunikacije ovdje"?!? 

Doista ostajem začuđen i zbunjen čiji je onda sud pravi! Onih koje me doživljavaju pozitivno i razumno ili onih što me osuđuju zbog osobnog stava (neki nazivaju i stereotipa) da mi žena s pivom ne paše u osobni svjetonazor? Al kog je na kraju krajeva opće briga za moje osobne afinitete? Jesam li zbog toga što ne volim punkericu s probijenim nosom, čelom, jezikom, pupkom i ispod njega, stvarno nepoćudan element u društvu? Zar je tako teško argumetirat šta to toliko iritira!?

Nataša je lijepo primjetila da sam se javio sa "traženjem argumenata"! doista TOČNO! ali nije pročitala da sam argumentiranu dosljednost tražio SAMO za slučajeve osobnih uvreda upućenih meni... pa i ja bez rezerve mogu reć za Slavena Bilića da je NIŠ VRIJEDAN NEKOMPETENTNI IDIOT (karikiram) i nikom ništa... jesam li argumentirao - NISAM, ali uvreda je poletjela... a jel dečko to zaslužio?!? e sad da li je taj propust Nataša učinila slučajno ili namjerno u zalog sveopćeg linča prosudite sami - ja svoje mišljenje imam poznajući Natašinu narav i držim ga za sebe! 

Naravno da neću iznijet svoj površan stav i samo gibat dalje, ako me pojedina tema zaintrigira i osjetim da imam što reći u prilog. Recimo na temu Lisce koja se javila s problemom nećaka, odreagirao sam vrlo oštro, jer me potakla inertnost, al još uvijek pokroviteljski savjetom, jer mogu razumijeti da je i sama izgubljena u svemu, al mi NIPOŠTO nebi palo na pamet reći *"ženo ne dolazi više ovdje"* kao netko - al eto to nitko nije prokomentirao, jer je to izjavila žena! siguran sam - mene bi se za jaja objesilo!

I doista je točna tvrdnja o podijeljenim principima koja nažalost za žene ovdje ne vrijede jednakom težinom kao za muškarca - ma koliko god vi šutili o tome! Ne osjećate na koži pa ne shvaćate očito... i zato hvala onima koje to primjećuju...




> I još nešto, upalo mi u oči kad je tata! u nekom postu spomenuo kako je Njbž javno rekla u czss-u kako mali dobije po guzi kad zasluži. Nitko se na to osvrnuo nije! A sad zamislite kakve bi reakcije bile da neka žena kaže kako je njbm to javno izjavio u czss. Drvlje i kamenje, pretpostavljam.
> Malo dvostruka mjerila, čini mi se.


Ne možete reći da se prvi puta ovakva opaska i mišljenje javno provlači na ovom forumu, a vidi vraga nije iz mojih usta kao što glasi Joe izjava:




> A Tata! koristi žensku solidarnost kao svoj glavni argument. Šuplja priča, za moj ukus.


A možda bi Joe mogla slobodno pročitati i ovu izjavu:




> A stoji bome i da nitko više od muških ne piše na ovom podforumu, a jako ih malo uopće piše na forumu. Možda i zbog "ženske solidarnosti".


...............

Ja recimo sa hrpom nabrijanih i muškobanjastih forumašica ovdje, ne bih ni pomislio otići na kavu, niti se rado susreo u bilo kojoj prilici u životu, a kamo li nedaj bože hipotetski partnerskoj, pa evo NIKAD do sad nisam TO, "tako sladunjavo da mi dođe slabo", izjavio - kao neki! Čak i ne vidim tome smisao, osim stvaranja negativne klime i težine!





> onda ce uvesti zakon da se zenama zabrani skolovanje, pravo glasa i najvise pristup internetu jer je to najvece zlo koje nam je donio truli kapitalizam.
> 
> pegla i kuhaca vam treba a ne da tu besposlicarite i postenim muskarcima dizete tlak.
> 
> "povratak obiteljskim vrijednostima" rulez


a ovu ovoliko nepristojnu notornu i prljavu izjavu stavljajući mi u usta bez pardona zakidanje ženskih prava i izjednačavanje povratka obiteljskim vrijednostima sa patrijarhalnim potlačivanjem žena, mogu još samo spojiti sa kućnim neodgojem i nažalost psihičkim rastrojstvom... tim više što se iz petnih žila itekako ZALAŽEM za sva prava ravnopravnosti žena i svojim osobnim životnim primjerom i svim stavovima i načelima svog života, pa i izlaganja na ovom forumu, da mi je upravo takvo prozivanje vrhunac stray_cat bezobraštine... a pogotovo neshvatljivo ismijavanje iz moje tendencioznosti očuvanja obiteljskih vrijednosti i sprdačine sa peglom i kuhačom... em peglam, em kuham, em nemam muško ženskih podjela posla u kući, al imam podjela žena na dame i ženskarače - pa po zaslugama!

nadam se da će Achie76 imati što reći na ovakve gnjusne olajavačke etiketirajuće izjave što nemaju veze sa stvarnošću!

a baš me zanima i JOE principjelnost i hoće li se javit opet lijepim riječima podrške i u ovom slučaju ljigavo-sladunjavog stray_cat stila ili je baš lijepo vidjeti ovako gnjusno, iritirajući, balkansko beskrupulozni štih!?

----------


## Joe

mislim da malo preosobno shvaćaš neke stvari  :Rolling Eyes:  

daj se malo skuliraj

----------


## AdioMare

> al imam podjela žena na dame i ženskarače - pa po zaslugama!


Tata!, da bi zaslužio damu moraš biti gospodin. Zato se nemoj čuditi što si okružen ženskaračama, valjda po zaslugama!  :Wink:

----------


## Tata!

ahaaa.. a to se tak radi znači... sterat ću te fino u p* m*, nekoliko puta, direktno i uz huškačko navijanje pobornika sa strane, tvojim obrazom obrisat pod, a onda ću ti skulirano kvazi pomirljivim tonom reć "ma mislim da malo preosobno shvaćaš neke stvari, daj se skuliraj!!!" 

STRAŠNO!!!  :shock:

----------


## Joe

Sad se ni meni više ne da. Zašto je tebi uopće važno što ja mislim o tebi??? Nitko nije svima simpatičan (osobito neki  :Aparatic: )

----------


## Joe

e da, gdje sam te ja to poslala u pm????

----------


## Tata!

> Tata! prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  al imam podjela žena na dame i ženskarače - pa po zaslugama!
> 
> 
> Tata!, da bi zaslužio damu moraš biti gospodin. Zato se nemoj čuditi što si okružen ženskaračama, valjda po zaslugama!


a šta ćeš, tak mi je grah pao... al takvu koncentriranost na jednom mjestu stvarno nikad nisam sreo!

u životnim prilikama ih doista ne srećem, a kamoli okružujem takvima, štoviše rekao bih da ne poznajem ni jednu osim one koja me i dovela do ovako ekstremne situacije da se ovdje javim, poistovjećen sa podforumskim nazivom jednoroditelja... al vidim daleko smo mi od iste pozicije - svjetlosnim godinama daleko! Pa si slobodno prizovite još jednu u društvu, dobro vam ide!

i još jednom samo podsjećam što ste si stvorile:




> A stoji bome i da nitko više od muških ne piše na ovom podforumu, a jako ih malo uopće piše na forumu. Možda i zbog "ženske solidarnosti".


pozdrav ekipo!

----------


## AdioMare

> u ovom slučaju ljigavo-sladunjavog stray_cat stila


Ljigavo-sladunjavog strayinog stila? 
:? 
Možda je ljigav, ali je momački  :Laughing: 

Tata! opet si se predstavio žrtvom, ali to je valjda tvoja životna rola. 
Nemoj ići radi nas, ima još uvijek onih koji cijene tvoje misli na papiru. Evo, tako bih i ja sada mogla otići radi tebe. :/  Ali neću.  :Grin:

----------


## Tata!

> e da, gdje sam te ja to poslala u pm????


ej Joe, fakat mi se neda više ni trena!!!

rekla si da si načitana i obrazovana i sad mi postaviš ovakvo pitanje, aj malo poštenja u dušu - nikog nije ubilo!

Sjećam se jednog muškog forumaša koji mi se javio sa par postova na moju prvotnu priču i upozorio nešto u smislu - da ni neznam što me ovdje čeka - baš ga nisam razumio što mi je mislio time reći, al eto prika ako me ikad pročitaš - sad znam!

valja mi čuvat živčeke za djecu, a ne rasipat na svakog...

----------


## Joe

Tko je ono imao oproštajni koncert, pa još jedan, pa još jedan, pa još jedan....? Mišo Kovač, ili? Tko se sjeća?  :Grin:

----------


## Tata!

> Tata! opet si se predstavio žrtvom, ali to je valjda tvoja životna rola. 
> Nemoj ići radi nas, ima još uvijek onih koji cijene tvoje misli na papiru. Evo, tako bih i ja sada mogla otići radi tebe. :/  Ali neću.


ha, čuj neki uvijek vide na krivoj strani žrtve, neki momački udaraju ispod pasa, neki se na to grohotom smiju, drugi preziru, svijet ti je lopta šarena, a ja ću fino laganini papa! 

tvoje su mi riječi došle ko sedmica u beli, baš tolko mi je i stalo do njih! A tko me cijeni naći će me! Baš sam taman u fazi čitancije djetetu Ježeve kućice, pa mi se sve nekako mili moj šuškavi pod... a ti lijo, vuče, medo i divlja svinjo... i dalje gledajte u ježu budalu!

----------


## Joe

:Raspa:

----------


## fritulica1

A propos muškaraca na forumu, pa rijetko koji će imat volju za pisati o pelenama, uređivanju doma, Rodinoj pusi, zagrljaju, neslogama u obitelji itd... (svaka čast izuzecima, uglavnom volim njihove postove!) Ja sam MM-u jednom predložila da nešto napiše na PDF-u Potpomognuta (znači o konkretnom med. problemu), ali i to je glatko odbio... u stilu nema vremena za to (a za igrice i tekmu ima   :Grin:  ). Tako da mi iz tog razloga nije čudno što postoji mali broj muškaraca na forumu.




> nadam se da će Achie76 imati što reći na ovakve gnjusne olajavačke etiketirajuće izjave što nemaju veze sa stvarnošću!


Joj Tata!, barem ti ne bi trebao prizivati adminicu iz tog razloga. Pročitaj malo svoje postove.

----------


## AdioMare

Ajme Tata! jesi smiješan!  :Laughing:  
Da tako malo cijeniš prostor na kojem toliko prosipaš žuč otišao bi još kad si se prvi puta pozdravio. Ali izgleda da ćemo s tobom dočekati i labuđi pijev.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Ali, neka! Što nas je više, to je šarenija lopta šarena!  :Smile:

----------


## Dijana

Ah cure, pa ni prvi ni zadnji koji se oprostio s forumom, pa se vratio.
Vjerujem da ih ima još kojima tata! baš ok piše, barem iskreno (moj dojam), ali jako je teško pod ovakvom pljuvačinom nekome pružiti podršku. Gdje god je uvrijedio (ne kažem da nije), bio je uvrijeđen višestruko više. ali valjda bi muškarci to trebali stoički podnositi.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## AdioMare

> Gdje god je uvrijedio (ne kažem da nije), bio je uvrijeđen višestruko više. ali valjda bi muškarci to trebali stoički podnositi.


Nevjerojatno (ali iskreno!) mi je kako je nešto što je nekome žuto drugome zeleno. Evo, to se i ovdje pokazalo. 
Što se tiče uvreda, ovako kako Dijana vidiš ti, ja ne vidim da je bilo. 
Ali... tko bi to kome objasnio?  :Smile:  

I nije bila pljuvačina, ne treba pretjerivati.

----------


## fritulica1

> Ah cure, pa ni prvi ni zadnji koji se oprostio s forumom, pa se vratio. 
> Vjerujem da ih ima još kojima tata! baš ok piše, barem iskreno (moj dojam), ali jako je teško pod ovakvom pljuvačinom nekome pružiti podršku. Gdje god je uvrijedio (ne kažem da nije), bio je uvrijeđen višestruko više. ali valjda bi muškarci to trebali stoički podnositi.


Dijana, u nekoliko topica primijetih te uvijek na strani konzervativno - tradicionalističke - moralno - etičke struje? Jel' to pravilo ili slučaj?   :Smile:

----------


## Dijana

fritulica1, oćemo sad mene secirat? Kakvo ti je to pitanje, trebala bih se nešto pravdati? 
Nisam ni u kakvoj struji, tebi je to samo tak nekoga negdje svrstati? 
Nisi napisala, ali ovako ti ja to čitam "činiš mi se zadrta, nazadna, nimalo moderna ni urbana"?
A šta će ti to? Čitaj moje postove ako ti se čitaju, ako ne, preskoči, zlatno pravilo svih foruma.

----------


## stray_cat

> Tata! prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> u ovom slučaju ljigavo-sladunjavog stray_cat stila
> 
> 
> Ljigavo-sladunjavog strayinog stila? 
> :? 
> Možda je ljigav, ali je momački 
> ...


iiik

kak si ti gruba

trebas bit ljigavo sladunjava

 :Laughing:

----------


## Joe

kaže se suptilna  :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

Ženskarača poput mene pa ljigavo-sladunjava?  :Rolling Eyes:  
Uostalom, ja sam shvatila da je taj termin rezerviran. 8)

----------


## fritulica1

> fritulica1, oćemo sad mene secirat? Kakvo ti je to pitanje, trebala bih se nešto pravdati? 
> Nisam ni u kakvoj struji, tebi je to samo tak nekoga negdje svrstati? 
> Nisi napisala, ali ovako ti ja to čitam "činiš mi se zadrta, nazadna, nimalo moderna ni urbana"? 
> A šta će ti to? Čitaj moje postove ako ti se čitaju, ako ne, preskoči, zlatno pravilo svih foruma.


Nisam primijetila da sam te secirala, a nisam ni prekopavala po tvojim postovima. Jednostavno sam te se sjetila s nekih topica, bila si dosta ustrajna i jaka u obrani svojih stavova i to mi se pohranilo u memoriju, a i bilo mi je simpatično (iako nisam dijelila isto mišljenje). 
Ali ovdje mi se čini da si površno i brzopleto donijela zaključak, pa sam se zamislila, na temelju čega...




> Nisi napisala, ali ovako ti ja to čitam "činiš mi se zadrta, nazadna, nimalo moderna ni urbana"?


Nemoj čitati ono što ja nisam napisala. 

Nego koja je ono bila tema topica? "Što se događa?" Što god da se događa, čini mi se da smo debelo u off topic-u (isprike autorici).

----------


## Dijana

Ok, drago mi je da sam te pogrešno interpretirala. Istina i da to nisi napisala. S druge strane, sa svim tim epitetima koje si navela, najčešće se ne povezuje ništa dobro, zato i moja prežestoka reakcija.
Umjesto svih klasifikacija, ja bih rekla da samo volim istinu i pravdu, naravno kako je ja vidim. I zato nekad reagiram i kad drugi šute, jer mi crv ne da mira i ne mogu šutit. 
Evo ti jedan  :Kiss:

----------


## anchie76

Hoce mi netko molim vas pojasniti, koja je tocno svrha ovog topica?  :Trep trep:   :Cekam:

----------


## pomikaki

> Hoce mi netko molim vas pojasniti, koja je tocno svrha ovog topica?


to odavno nitko više ne zna   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:

----------


## stray_cat

nastavljamo u revijalnom tonu?

----------


## Noa

Isuse, tata! DOSADAN SI!!!!!! Ovo izjavljujem kao nepristrani promatrač, majke mi, a volim muškarce u svakom smislu te riječi, pače više imam prijatelja dobrih prijatelja doslovno muškaraca i s njima se više slažem nego žena, al ga prećera i prefilozofira. Ma uostalom ti i nisi tipičan muškarac!

----------


## Joe

:Laughing:  
Noa, kasniš

----------


## pomikaki

znaima me, a možda Tata ipak odgovori?   :Grin:

----------


## Tata!

> Isuse, tata! DOSADAN SI!!!!!! Ovo izjavljujem kao nepristrani promatrač, majke mi, a volim muškarce u svakom smislu te riječi, pače više imam prijatelja dobrih prijatelja doslovno muškaraca i s njima se više slažem nego žena, al ga prećera i prefilozofira. Ma uostalom ti i nisi tipičan muškarac!


neznam kako bih nazvao izraz "imam prijatelja dobrih prijatelja doslovno muškaraca"... doslovnih? ima li i nedoslovnih?!?

pa s obzirom da u domeni emotivne i društvene tematike i počesto na široko elaboriranih stavova nalazim bitno više razumijevanja svojih stajališta baš kod žena i lakše razvijanje širine tema i uzročno posljedičnih veza u analizama, mogu reći da nastupam sa dovoljnom širinom percepcije oba spola! okružen sam brojnim ženskim poznanicama, ne doduše više nego muškim, ali vrlo vjerojatno više nego prosječni muškarac - pa po tom pitanju vjerojatno doista nisam tipičan, što naravno ne isključuje činjenicu da se sa oba spola jednako dobro ne slažem... 

neznam kakvim si se ti doslovnim muškarcima okružila, al kaže narodna "s kim si takav si" - odnosno u prijevodu, svak si bira krug ljudi i prijatelja (neovisno o spolu) koji mu odgovara, prema vlastitim afinitetima i zonama interesa, koliko znam jedino ti je rodbina rođenjem egzaktno zacrtana. Pa prema tome neki stavovi žena (tvoji osobito) apsolutno ne spadaju u domenu moga interesa i takvim se osobama nit ne okružujem i drago mi je da je tako. Stoga mi nije jasno zašto bih trebao raditi toliku famu, što moj krug prijatelja puno više odgovara mom karakteru, a tvoj tvom?! 

parafraziram:
"ovo izjavljujem kao nepristrani promatrač u svakom smislu te riječi" (sam se sebi činim glupavo ovako nešto izjaviti, al ajde nek citat bude dosljedan):


Isuse, Noa NEZRELA SI!!! 
grizem si usnu već dulje vrijeme i gentlemanski prešutiti kipnju koju mi izazivaju tvoji stavovi, a posebice oni nazirani kroz postove otvaranja tematskih cjelina o tvom karakteru... al eto fala bogu da si otvorila čep, pa nek se otvoreno čuju i te misli! od takvih kao što si ti osobno bježim ko od vraga, a u muškom žargonu ih osobito sočno komentiramo i imamo ladicu kamo ih smještamo, pa i kako se ophodimo prema takvima, al tu ću se dalje suzdržat u komentiranju detalja! pa iako sam smatrao da sam ovdje rekao što sam imao za reć i da će pametni shvatit smisao mojeg odustajanja od ove teme i mjesta, očito evo nisu baš svi, pa eto repliciram dotičnoj dami što mislim o njoj kad je već tako srdačno i "elokventno" izrazila svoje mišljenje! 

a odmah ću iskoristit priliku i spomenut nekoj koja je ovdje postavila začuđujuće pitanje "zašto je meni uopće bitno njeno mišljenje o meni"... na što bih joj doslovno odgovorio da me boli bimbo za njeno mišljenje i kako je doživjela mene i moje stavove, dok god to čuva za sebe, jer svak ima pravo drugog doživit drastično različitim od sebe! ali onog trena kad se javno izjašnjavaš o meni i pereš pod mojim obrazom izvlačenjem iz konteksta ili nametanjem svog suda kao generalnog stava pljuvanjem i omalovažavanjem moga, e onda sam direktno prozvan da reagiram i da branim i svoj izvrijeđani obraz i svoje stajalište! Al smatram da je svakom civiliziranom i iole inteligentnom čovjeku to ionako jasno ko sunce!

i još se jedino nadam da neću trebat replicirat više na ovu temu i da će se moderatori sjetit zaključat ovo mjesto, između ostalog i stoga što iz brojnih PP dobijam naznake mnogih da ovdje vladaju klanovi svađalačkih poriva, a moderatori pri tome ne čine svoj posao kako spada u usmjeravanju tijeka tema u pristojnom i dobronamjernom ozračju!

----------


## AdioMare

> i stoga što iz brojnih PP dobijam naznake mnogih da ovdje _vladaju klanovi svađalačkih poriva_


Meni je samo žao što nekog tako finog i nekonfliktnog poput naše Joe, ti i tvoji PPovci stavljate u isti koš samnom  :Laughing:

----------


## Noa

Dragi, nisam te vrijeđala, vjeruj, bilo bi to puuuno sočnije, baš onako kako ovakve dame koje ti trpaš u neke svoje ladice, ma što ti to značilo, znaju! JA sam ti dušo samo rekla da si malkicu dosadan...ajde si lijepo nađi nekog, očito nisi duuugo!  :Grin:  
Pusa

----------


## Tata!

> Meni je samo žao što nekog tako finog i nekonfliktnog poput naše Joe, ti i tvoji PPovci stavljate u isti koš samnom


ah, stvarno za proplakat od "smijeha"!

meni je samo žao što mnoge rječite, nekonfliktne osobe, koje itekako imaju štošta pametno za reći i od kojih bi mnogo bilo savjetodavne koristi na ovom mjestu, ostaju nažalost u pozadini ovih hajdučkih napada, besmislenih osobnih rasprava i svađa, ne želeći se uopće spuštati na razinu takvih nekulturnih prepucavanja, odavno prerasli takve pristupe u komunikaciji, pa radije ostaju u sjeni razmjenjujući mišljenja i stavove privatnim debatama... 

vidiš, toga je meni žao!

----------


## summer

> meni je samo žao što mnoge rječite, nekonfliktne osobe, koje itekako imaju štošta pametno za reći i od kojih bi mnogo bilo savjetodavne koristi na ovom mjestu, ostaju nažalost u pozadini ovih hajdučkih napada, besmislenih osobnih rasprava i svađa, ne želeći se uopće spuštati na razinu takvih nekulturnih prepucavanja, odavno prerasli takve pristupe u komunikaciji, pa radije ostaju u sjeni razmjenjujući mišljenja i stavove privatnim debatama...


Sve 5, ali ne ubrajas valjda sebe tu?

----------


## vertex

Ja znam tajnu kako se ne uloviti u zamku tuđih podbadanja. Jednostavno - ne odgovoriš. Ignoriraš u raspravi sve one koji su iz svađalačkog klana. To ti se stvarno može. Ako se ima nešto samokontrole i ne preogroman ego. Možda ti se sad čini nemoguće, ali uz malo rada na sebi, uspjet ćeš. Eto, za početak možeš probat ne odgovorit meni na ovu bijednu provokaciju.

----------


## vertex

A ako ne odgovoriš ni summer, put ka plodonosnim forumskim raspravama ti je otvoren!

----------


## Joe

a ja se samo moram nadovezati- htjela sam još nešto napisati, ali moj prvi komentar (ajme, kako ti se da...) je i moj posljednji... get a life, Tata!

----------


## stray_cat

ja predlazem da se sve kolektivno zahvalimo tati

jer nam je otvorio oci i kao nadareni pojedinac cijeloj grupi razlicitih zena obajsnio kako smo glupe kokodakalice koje se samo svade i svojim neposluhom rastjerujemo superiorniju rasu muskarce od sebe

on ima i vremena i strpljenja i zelje i volje da si da oduska i veli nam kaj nas ide

u najboljoj namjeri

samo jedan detalj mi je egzotican, da li je stvarno moguce da smo mi sve tako u banani a on kao pojedinac jedini uspjeva spoznati istinu i smisao zivota i sl. ?? drago mi je da svoju pamet rado dijeli nama, obicnim smrtnicama

----------


## anchie76

Zakljucavam... Pretjerali ste.  Sorry  :Nope:

----------

